# Final Countdown to New Life



## FHBOY

Hi people. It is time for me to start another boring journal here on the Forum. We, SWMBO and I, have started our final countdown to our trip. If all goes as planned we will leave Baltimore on January 5. We are traveling in our Volvo XC70 wagon with our four cats. And again, if all goes according to plan, we will be arriving in our new home on January 10th.

We have the final countdown questions, will make the final countdown observations and hope to keep a journal as we travel.

Preparations here are progressing and our house looks more and more bare and like a warehouse very day. Furniture has been spoken for by the newlyweds (as of November 17th) so the bedroom suite, the dining room furniture, the office furniture and miscellaneous bookcases and tables have stickies on them. The consignment shop has a trove of nicknacks, dishes, small art pieces and whatnot (we've already received our first check from them for stuff they picked up). The local charities has gotten cartons of books, a local temple has a small shelf of Judaica from us, my suits have been given to a mens outreach center to be used by their guests for job interviews, SWMBO no longer fit/out of style clothing has likewise gone to help others.

Collections are being looked at, SWMBO 40 year collection of shells is down to a fraction, my mug collection is gone (just the memories remain), adn so much more.

You never realize how much stuff you collect, how important it all feels/felt until you begin to question whether or not your "new life" needs it. Some here have found it easy to separate themselves from their stuff, for us it has not been that easy...but is becoming easier as the days go on.

The wedding is the next step and is now a mere six weeks away.

We've decided to drive, rather than fly - we have the time, and the expense of flying is not justifiable. Our route will take us from Baltimore, through Roanoke Va, Memphis TN, Dallas, TX to Laredo and then, as most of you know Matehuala and then Ajijic. It is our first road trip of this length ever in 40 years. We'll get the car checked out by our new daughter in law, the certified auto technician and hopefully the weather will cooperate for Jan 5 (which is two days after I celebrate my 63rd birthday with a renaissance.)

So get set for more FHBOY verbosity and observations - if you care to follow us. BTW we do not Facebook or Tweet and will not establish a separate website. This Forum is as public as we want to be.

Question 1: When we reach the border, do we need to have pesos or will dollars be OK. How much cash should we have when we get there? 

Question 2: After all this time, is there a concise list somewhere on the web of what papers and documents we will need when we get to the border?


----------



## mickisue1

Wow, what a great change of year for you--a new family member followed by your new life!

One more reason why I like you, I think--our birthdays are 6 days apart.


----------



## conklinwh

Actually it is a pretty easy drive. We do Raleigh to Pozos a couple times a year. You have DC in the way so understand why you would want to swing west to I81 and go via Memphis. We often do that route as daughter and family in Memphis although Atlanta, Montgomery, Mobile a little shorter.
1st thing is the animals with paperwork. We have never been asked about our cats in Laredo but you should have up to date shot record as well a form signed by your vet dated no more than 5 days before you cross. Our vet has the form and is willing to postdate.
Your Paperwork-Assumiming that you will be doing FMMs and car permit at the border, you will need both passports, car title or registration, and I prefer credit card rather than cash.
You will do immigration 1st, then get copies of passport, FMM, title/registration, and credit card and go to banjercito for car permit and to pay. BTW, really suggest that you do Mexican insurance online before leaving as a lot of comparison sites.
As to cash, pesos aren't required to cross. There is a very good rest stop, cheaper gas than US with ATM just after the tollbooth on the Laredo/Monterrey expressway. I'm pretty sure that this tollbooth takes USD but may not be a great exchange rate. If you take the main Laredo crossing versus say the Columbia crossing, there is a money exchange just after customs if you want some pesos. As to USD, we have a couple payments where dollars are better rate, I.E. mail courier, so we usually bring $400-500UD, spend half and use the rest for return.


----------



## RVGRINGO

OK, my Jewish friend; the time has come for you to talk to Jesus. His e-mail is [email protected] and, after a decade, we've discovered that he is the very best for insurance and he'll send you a policy by e-mail, etc. He is in Guadalajara, but will come to your home at Lake Chapala, etc. His full name is Jesus Tejeda and his cell phone is 333-667-0499. He is fully bilingual.
Hasta la vista y que tenga un buen viaje.


----------



## conklinwh

RVGRINGO said:


> OK, my Jewish friend; the time has come for you to talk to Jesus. His e-mail is [email protected] and, after a decade, we've discovered that he is the very best for insurance and he'll send you a policy by e-mail, etc. He is in Guadalajara, but will come to your home at Lake Chapala, etc. His full name is Jesus Tejeda and his cell phone is 333-667-0499. He is fully bilingual.
> Hasta la vista y que tenga un buen viaje.


Expect that this a questionable post as advertisement. Better if PM.


----------



## tepetapan

For me, when I travel back to mexico the last thing I want to do is stop for gas or pesos. I know that a Pemex station is rarely more than a couple hours or less away so I do not plan on that type of stop. 
For me, I always have pesos but when I was coming down the first few times I made sure I had some in my pocket, avoiding the dreaded border towns. You should be able to order some pesos from your bank, not the best exchange rate but it will keep you from having to look for pesos. You never know when an ATM may be down or out of money.


----------



## TundraGreen

conklinwh said:


> Expect that this a questionable post as advertisement. Better if PM.


My judgement is that it is okay. It is okay to post links in response to requests. FHBoy did not exactly request this specific information, but he did request some general information. Both are long time posters and I give long time members more slack than newcomers.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> OK, my Jewish friend; the time has come for you to talk to Jesus. His e-mail is [email protected] and, after a decade, we've discovered that he is the very best for insurance and he'll send you a policy by e-mail, etc. He is in Guadalajara, but will come to your home at Lake Chapala, etc. His full name is Jesus Tejeda and his cell phone is 333-667-0499. He is fully bilingual.
> Hasta la vista y que tenga un buen viaje.


My dear Christian Brethren: Thank you. 
Not that religion has anything do to with anything: all peoples need to live by only one rule - "That which is abhorrent to you, you should not do to anyone else" - the rest, the dogma, rituals and the interpretations, are just commentary.

Conk: you are right to be concerned, however RVG and I have been friends for a couple of years now, and have broken bread together on a couple of occasions. Unless someone has hijacked his Forum posting identity, I feel I am pretty safe.

Now Question 3: When do y'all suggest I get this stuff together and contact the insurance guy? I mean what is the cutoff date, approximately?


----------



## conklinwh

FHBOY said:


> My dear Christian Brethren: Thank you.
> Not that religion has anything do to with anything: all peoples need to live by only one rule - "That which is abhorrent to you, you should not do to anyone else" - the rest, the dogma, rituals and the interpretations, are just commentary.
> 
> Conk: you are right to be concerned, however RVG and I have been friends for a couple of years now, and have broken bread together on a couple of occasions. Unless someone has hijacked his Forum posting identity, I feel I am pretty safe.
> 
> Now Question 3: When do y'all suggest I get this stuff together and contact the insurance guy? I mean what is the cutoff date, approximately?


Not quite sure what you mean. 1st, I would not drive into Mexico without documented Mexican car insurance. If you use RVGringo's guy, he can email you a copy to print with the all important 24 hour number for an English speaking person if you have an issue. This can be done in December with a start date say day before you cross the border. 
The cat forms need be done ahead but the letter needs be dated no more than 5 days before you cross.
Doubt you are asking about passports or car title/registration or credit card.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> You never realize how much stuff you collect, how important it all feels/felt until you begin to question whether or not your "new life" needs it. Some here have found it easy to separate themselves from their stuff, for us it has not been that easy...but is becoming easier as the days go on.


Tell me about it! I've moved so many times in my life, and every time dealing with the stuff I had collected was the most difficult part of the process. This last time was the most difficult of all since it involved getting lots of my junk out of the family manse, which had to be sold post-haste, pending my mother's move to a nursing home. I am happy to have many of my chotchkes (and books) with me in my home in Mexico and try not to think about the things I wasn't able to bring with me.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Our insurance agent, mentioned above, usually responds to e-mail in a timely manner & will send you a policy by e-mail. You just need to arrange it ahead of time, with an effetive date of your choosing. I made the recommendation because he represents a good company and is more reasonable than most of the border agencies or online agencies. I also feel that it is wise to have an agent who will get involved, if an accident occurs, and not just rely on an adjustor to resolve any problems with the underwriter.


----------



## circle110

The other thing you can do to save time at your border crossing is to get your car permit in advance online.

https://www.banjercito.com.mx/registroVehiculos/


----------



## edgeee

TundraGreen said:


> My judgement is that it is okay. It is okay to post links in response to requests. FHBoy did not exactly request this specific information, but he did request some general information. Both are long time posters and I give long time members more slack than newcomers.


And it's more fun this way.


----------



## FHBOY

circle110 said:


> The other thing you can do to save time at your border crossing is to get your car permit in advance online.
> 
> https://www.banjercito.com.mx/registroVehiculos/


WOW! that is so cool - thank you for this, never knew about it!


----------



## FHBOY

*Which Bridge?*

Question 4: According to MapQuest & Google Maps (no I don't have iMaps - or else I'd end up in Alaska - _you can see Russia from there!_) there are two bridges that cross from Laredo to Nuevo Laredo. Correct? And if so, which bridge should I take?


----------



## DNP

The wedding is the next step? About time you two tied the knot! And I'm looking forward to more FHBOY observations and verbosity.





FHBOY said:


> Hi people. It is time for me to start another boring journal here on the Forum. We, SWMBO and I, have started our final countdown to our trip. If all goes as planned we will leave Baltimore on January 5. We are traveling in our Volvo XC70 wagon with our four cats. And again, if all goes according to plan, we will be arriving in our new home on January 10th.
> 
> We have the final countdown questions, will make the final countdown observations and hope to keep a journal as we travel.
> 
> Preparations here are progressing and our house looks more and more bare and like a warehouse very day. Furniture has been spoken for by the newlyweds (as of November 17th) so the bedroom suite, the dining room furniture, the office furniture and miscellaneous bookcases and tables have stickies on them. The consignment shop has a trove of nicknacks, dishes, small art pieces and whatnot (we've already received our first check from them for stuff they picked up). The local charities has gotten cartons of books, a local temple has a small shelf of Judaica from us, my suits have been given to a mens outreach center to be used by their guests for job interviews, SWMBO no longer fit/out of style clothing has likewise gone to help others.
> 
> Collections are being looked at, SWMBO 40 year collection of shells is down to a fraction, my mug collection is gone (just the memories remain), adn so much more.
> 
> You never realize how much stuff you collect, how important it all feels/felt until you begin to question whether or not your "new life" needs it. Some here have found it easy to separate themselves from their stuff, for us it has not been that easy...but is becoming easier as the days go on.
> 
> The wedding is the next step and is now a mere six weeks away.
> 
> We've decided to drive, rather than fly - we have the time, and the expense of flying is not justifiable. Our route will take us from Baltimore, through Roanoke Va, Memphis TN, Dallas, TX to Laredo and then, as most of you know Matehuala and then Ajijic. It is our first road trip of this length ever in 40 years. We'll get the car checked out by our new daughter in law, the certified auto technician and hopefully the weather will cooperate for Jan 5 (which is two days after I celebrate my 63rd birthday with a renaissance.)
> 
> So get set for more FHBOY verbosity and observations - if you care to follow us. BTW we do not Facebook or Tweet and will not establish a separate website. This Forum is as public as we want to be.
> 
> Question 1: When we reach the border, do we need to have pesos or will dollars be OK. How much cash should we have when we get there?
> 
> Question 2: After all this time, is there a concise list somewhere on the web of what papers and documents we will need when we get to the border?


Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## FHBOY

DNP said:


> The wedding is the next step? About time you two tied the knot! And I'm looking forward to more FHBOY observations and verbosity.


WISEGUY! - that's our younger son's wedding - ROTFLMAO - Hey, you know, maybe we can have a re-commitment ceremony in Mexico on our anniversary? - thanks for the idea! . New life, new beginnings, new promise - yep, sounds like an idea.


----------



## circle110

There are actually four but most people decide between two - the Juarez-Lincoln bridge and the Colombia bridge with the Juarez-Lincoln being the most common.

Juarez-Lincoln is the southern terminus of route I35, so to take it you just stay on 35 and it will lead you right onto the bridge.

Upsides:
It's open 24 hours a day.
It's right on your way.

Downsides:
* It can be slow crossing during much of the day due to heavy traffic (best to arrive early).
* You have to drive through part of Nuevo Laredo.

Colombia is a bridge to the northwest of Laredo and you have to take a short toll road off of I35 to get to it. It is the crossing we use.

Upsides:
* Fast crossing. Usually no wait at all.
* No need to deal with nasty Nuevo Laredo.

Downsides:
* It is out of the way a little. I have checked the difference and it adds 15-18 extra minutes of driving time. However, you generally save at least that much time by not having to wait. 
* On the Mexico side on the road taking you back to 85 south (Mex 2) there are a couple sneaky motorcycle cops looking for bribes so you have to really watch your speed.
* It is only open certain hours:
8:AM - 12 Midnight Monday - Friday
8:AM - 4PM Saturday
12 Noon - 4PM Sunday

We seem to be in the minority by choosing Colombia but it works for us and saves us time. Since we leave from a town an hour north of San Antonio, we'd need to leave at 4 am to get to Juarez-Lincoln at a decent hour to cross. We generally leave at 8 am and get to Colombia at 11 am - perfect hour to cross at Colombia but not so good at Juarez-Lincoln.

If you plan to stay the night before in Laredo and get an early start, then I'd say the Juarez-Lincoln is your better/easier choice.


----------



## circle110

FHBOY said:


> WISEGUY! - that's our younger son's wedding - ROTFLMAO - Hey, you know, maybe we can have a re-commitment ceremony in Mexico on our anniversary? - thanks for the idea! . New life, new beginnings, new promise - yep, sounds like an idea.


Mexican weddings are fun -- do it!


----------



## conklinwh

We have used both Columbia crossing and the two crossings at the end of !35. Because we usually stay in Laredo when we do that crossing, we don't double back to Columbia.
We drive Laredo to Pozos, 8-9 hrs and don't stay overnight in Mexico so we want to be near the border. If you stayed near San Antonio, and plan to stay overnight in Matehuala or San Luis Potosi, Columbia is an option. You had asked earlier about pesos. If you do the main Laredo crossing, there is a money changer right after customs. I did find it tricky the 1st time to get from customs to immigration(it is under the bridge) and almost went back to the US.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Why go to Laredo at all? Check the route 59 and 77 roads south from Houston. Then find Pharr, TX and cross there on the new International bridge. There are new signs and you can head for Ciudad Victoria or San Luis Potosi. Either are good places to stop for the night, although SLP will be cold when you come down. From either, it is an easy run toward Guadalajara and Chapala.
If you want a more interesting crossing, staying in Weslaco, TX the night before, we know one that isn't on the map and is a great breakfast stop: Route 1015 south of Weslaco to Nuevo Progresso, then south to Mexican Rt.2, west toward Reynosa, south on 97 and 101 to Ciudad Victoria, etc. Easy driving, nicer scenery and fewer tolls. Very good roads.


----------



## Deendah

We ditto your view of the trip from Pharr down through CD Victoria via M 97 to CF 101. Excellent roads, not so much traffic and more scenic. Thankyou , also, for the tip on US 59. BTW, ¿ do you use by-pass 8 around Houston? We are coming from Texarkana.
Also, some general advise on traveling in México and this route in particular, if you are trying to make time(not site-seeing) traveling, use the city by-passes/'períficos whenever possible. Our first trip from St. Catharines On. to Zihuatanejo Guerrero last year had us lost in downtown traffic 5¿? times. AND, one was Querétaro 4 lanes of wall to wall cars and moving by inches, ¡Qué loco!
Daryl


----------



## conklinwh

RVGRINGO said:


> Why go to Laredo at all? Check the route 59 and 77 roads south from Houston. Then find Pharr, TX and cross there on the new International bridge. There are new signs and you can head for Ciudad Victoria or San Luis Potosi. Either are good places to stop for the night, although SLP will be cold when you come down. From either, it is an easy run toward Guadalajara and Chapala.
> If you want a more interesting crossing, staying in Weslaco, TX the night before, we know one that isn't on the map and is a great breakfast stop: Route 1015 south of Weslaco to Nuevo Progresso, then south to Mexican Rt.2, west toward Reynosa, south on 97 and 101 to Ciudad Victoria, etc. Easy driving, nicer scenery and fewer tolls. Very good roads.


I thought about 59/77 from Houston(we cross at Los Indios south of Harlingen vs Pharr) but he said coming via Memphis. We've done 59 Houston to Texarkana and not sure worth not driving interstates to Laredo although Austin a risk unless TX Tag. If he were coming across I10 to Houston, then a different discussion.


----------



## mickisue1

conklinwh said:


> I thought about 59/77 from Houston(we cross at Los Indios south of Harlingen vs Pharr) but he said coming via Memphis. We've done 59 Houston to Texarkana and not sure worth not driving interstates to Laredo although Austin a risk unless TX Tag. If he were coming across I10 to Houston, then a different discussion.


When the time comes for us, straight down I35 will do it--it runs right through the Twin Cities.

Although, Son and his wife were married in Pharr, and his in-laws live in Weslaco, so all sorts of diversions are possible.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Believe it or not, one can get to Houston from Memphis, then onward to the easier route. Besides, there is this BBQ joint at a crossroad called Refugio, TX. Easy to find; nothing else there! For us, it was always a 'must stop' for a BBQ sandwich and apple pie.


----------



## Ken Wood

tepetapan said:


> For me, when I travel back to mexico the last thing I want to do is stop for gas or pesos. I know that a Pemex station is rarely more than a couple hours or less away so I do not plan on that type of stop.
> For me, I always have pesos but when I was coming down the first few times I made sure I had some in my pocket, avoiding the dreaded border towns. You should be able to order some pesos from your bank, not the best exchange rate but it will keep you from having to look for pesos. You never know when an ATM may be down or out of money.


This is good advice, cheap insurance. It's not like they'll expire on you if you don't use them, and for this many pesos, the difference in the exchange rate is about the price of one trip to Starbucks, so just skip them on the 4th and you're all even up. 

I drive Laredo/Querétaro frequently, and have never experienced any problems, other than the occasional less than honest Pemex attendant, and you are savvy enough on the forum that you are well educated on how to protect yourself here. 

One other comment I'll add is that you are timing your border crossing dangerously close to the end of the Mexican Christmas season, January 6th, and you should expect border traffic to be quite heavy. This creates more than a simple time delay, as the long lines can lead to frustrated travelers, overwhelmed officials, crowded facilities, etc, you get the picture. 

Happy travels, and may your journey be all upwards, though your heading is south.


----------



## FHBOY

Ken Wood said:


> This is good advice, cheap insurance. It's not like they'll expire on you if you don't use them, and for this many pesos, the difference in the exchange rate is about the price of one trip to Starbucks, so just skip them on the 4th and your all even up.
> 
> I drive Laredo/Querétaro frequently, and have never experienced any problems, other than the occasional less than honest Pemex attendant, and you are savvy enough on the forum that you are well educated on how to protect yourself here.
> 
> One other comment I'll add is that you are timing your border crossing dangerously close to the end of the Mexican Christmas season, January 6th, and you should expect border traffic to be quite heavy. This creates more than a simple time delay, as the long lines can lead to frustrated travelers, overwhelmed officials, crowded facilities, etc, you get the picture.
> 
> Happy travels, and may your journey be all upwards, though your heading is south.


Not that I'm looking for a way out, but two questions about the crowding, we'll get to the border on about Jan 8, with crossing the morning of Jan 9. Do you mean we will run into a lot of traffic going south, or will most of the traffic be going north? And, with the crowding and confusion, is there a better likelihood of officials, "wanting to get it done" and therefore making less than microscopic searches (not that we are bringing anything illegal in and intend to follow all the rules we can possibly know about)?


----------



## Ken Wood

FHBOY said:


> Not that I'm looking for a way out, but two questions about the crowding, we'll get to the border on about Jan 8, with crossing the morning of Jan 9. Do you mean we will run into a lot of traffic going south, or will most of the traffic be going north? And, with the crowding and confusion, is there a better likelihood of officials, "wanting to get it done" and therefore making less than microscopic searches (not that we are bringing anything illegal in and intend to follow all the rules we can possibly know about)?


Traffic is heavier in both directions, but by the time you cross, the mass will be over and done. When I say dangerously close, I mean don't let it drift toward the 6th, or you will have some border memories to cherish. 

Your point is an interesting one regarding the attention of the inspectors. I can only guess, but I would think that your situation is unique when compared to the Christmas pilgrims, and would invite a little more scrutiny regardless of the time of year.


----------



## conklinwh

Few thoughts:
-We have driven Memphis to Houston by getting off the interstate in Texarkana and taking 59 south. As I said, not sure this has that much value versus interstates to Laredo. What we haven't tried is I55 south from Memphis to I10 and then across to Houston. My daughter uses !55 to go to New Orleans from Memphis but none of my GPSs show that as a preferred route to Houston.
-I doubt that you will have difficulty hitting the border going south at around 8AM at any of the crossings on the 9th. The US side tends to back up more than the Mexican side.


----------



## FHBOY

*Las Palmas Matehuala*

Well, the house has an approved buyer and he is looking for a very quick closing date, too quick actually. We will have to rent the place back from him until we leave on January 5th. But, better that than to waiting for it to close after we leave.

Now the question: Considering we have the four pussycats with us, I would like to stay at Las Palmas in Mateluala on January 9th but I cannot find a way to contact them for a reservation. The usual USA travel sites are useless, they do not seem to have a dedicated website, nor a US accessible phone. I am worried about availability at that time of year. Can anyone give me some help in this?

Am also preparing to sell my piano within a couple of weeks. It has been with me for almost 55 years, a beautiful baby grand, but it is impractical to bring it with me. I am trading it (and adding some more money) to get a Yamaha digital piano. They are amazing - they look and sound like acoustic pianos, they even have the same key stroke feeling - not like a toy at all. It will also come apart and fit into the 7x7x4 moving lift we are getting for our "stuff" with plenty of room to spare, and since I will unpack it and use it here for a while, it will be "used".

Each day that passes takes us one day closer and the feeling of frustration is becoming apparent...we know that it is around the corner, and we are like kids again, "I wan' it! I wan' it!" - SWMBO is handing in her resignation right after our sons wedding on 11/17 and will leave her job at Christmas break. She is more excited than I - she is constantly packing stuff either to go with us, to put into the lift, to give to the consignment shop, to charity and, of course, to the kids. I wake up to the sound of packing tape being used!

More later.


----------



## conklinwh

This info on Las Palmas.

Las Palmas Midway Inn
Carretera central 57, km. 617. Matehuala, S.L.P.
Tel: 01(488) 882-0001, 882-0002, 881-0435

If I were crossing at Laredo around 8AM, I'd certainly go on to SLP versus stopping in Matehuala but maybe that me as I'd want to drive further. I do believe also Las Palmas in SLP.


----------



## circle110

I'd say just contact Las Palmas directly via email. Here's their web site address. It has a contact page so you can email or even call. They are the standard ****** stopover in Matehuala so I'll bet they have an English speaker on staff.

Hotel Las Palmas Midwayy Inn Matehuala, San Luis Potosi. ?

I seriously doubt you'll have any trouble with a reservation. Matehuala is in the middle of nowhere and is about as far from being a tourist destination as you can imagine. The tourists all go to nearby Real de Catorce.

Aren't those Yamaha digital pianos nice? I too had to sell my beautiful Charles Walter piano before my move. Since piano is not my main instrument, I make do with the 48-key Alesis midi keyboard that is part of my computer audio setup. My keyboard is far from being a real piano but on the other hand your Yamaha is about as close as you can get to the real thing in the digital world. Enjoy!


----------



## edgeee

FHBOY, i can't remember, you may have said, but have you ever traveled cross country with your owners/cats? Have they been acclimated to traveling?

My wife and i moved from Las Vegas to N.C. about five years ago with three four legged kids. We actually rented an SUV and drove both cars because it just wasn't feasible to put all five of us in one vehicle for that kind of journey. With the food/water, litter boxes and carriers, plus all the other things, we wouldn't fit.

Each cat had different ways of dealing with it. The youngest went bonkers when we drove through a hard storm. The sound of the rain hitting the car scared him hairless. He rode with me and the two girls rode with mommy, and they had less problems, but even so, it can be traumatic if they are not seasoned travelers.

You may want to try a test run of an overnight trip somewhere to see what kind of reactions they have. Lot's of spoilage and treats at both ends (going and coming back) can ease their anxiety, but you probably know that.

Also, having my laptop with Cricket was invaluable since we never knew where we would spend the nights. You'll want to find accommodations that accept pets.
If you have an ipad or such it will be a big help. You never know what you might need.

Happy trails and safe traveling.


----------



## conklinwh

We have taken our two cats-food, litterbox, cage, water & toys from MX to NC & back 4 times plus trips NC to OH & NYC.
They did well but anxiety. We found that "Happy Traveler" worked wonders.
Do remember their shot cards and have letters dated within 5 days of crossing.
Actually other than how many we had, never checked.
Trial run is a good idea if can do or haven't done.


----------



## lucythecat

FYBOY,

I'd be interested in knowing if you have settled in Mexico now. I happen to own the same vehicle you do a 1998 Volvo XC cross country.


----------



## edgeee

lucythecat said:


> FYBOY,
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing if you have settled in Mexico now. I happen to own the same vehicle you do a 1998 Volvo XC cross country.


Hi Lucy, may i cut in? Sorry.
FHBOY, i want to know which cat was elected to scratch your eyes out.


----------



## FHBOY

edgeee said:


> Hi Lucy, may i cut in? Sorry.
> FHBOY, i want to know which cat was elected to scratch your eyes out.


Guys, we haven't left yet, we've got six weeks. 

Right now our biggest quandary is how do you get four cats out of the back of a station wagon at a hotel with only two carriers and a metal barrier separating you from them? 

We've sort of figured out that we will lower the barrier, crawl into the cats passenger compartment, round up two at a time, we can only put one cat in each carrier at a time, and make two trips to bring them into the hotel. You see what we have on our minds? Sick isn't it?

As to the attack cat, one of ours, Foofie, is 18 year old Turkish Angora and very laid back, she won't be the one. The male, Archibald Walter, is a 22 pound long haired red tabby, who really doesn't move too fast and like every other male I know in a house of females (the other three are all females), just says, "OK, whatever.". Another of the females, Josephine, is another long hair also a bit chubby who's main hobby all day is to move from one location in the sun to another, she has short stubby legs and a nice personality. NO, I've got to choose Margaret Elizabeth, the Maine **** as the attacker. She is attached to me like Velcro every where I go, so it there's going to be a fight, Maggie will be it.

More importantly, check out my latest post on the thread about the Immigration Regulations (the one with the Spanish title). Things have changed radically and it is something everyone making this journey needs to know.

Yep, the wedding is next week, the house is sold and should close at the end of the month and the place is looking more like a warehouse every day. I sold my baby grand piano and picked upi the new Yamaha Clavinova Digital Piano. Sweet, and it only weighs about 150- 200 lbs and fits into our moving lift.

Yes, life is good. More news later.

Oh, and today is our 39th wedding anniversary to boot.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Yep, the wedding is next week, the house is sold and should close at the end of the month and the place is looking more like a warehouse every day. I sold my baby grand piano and picked upi the new Yamaha Clavinova Digital Piano. Sweet, and it only weighs about 150- 200 lbs and fits into our moving lift.
> 
> Yes, life is good. More news later.
> 
> Oh, and today is our 39th wedding anniversary to boot.


Mazel tov for the wedding, your wedding anniversary, and your new piano!


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> Mazel tov for the wedding, your wedding anniversary, and your new piano!


39 years, that's an accomplishment for both of you!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Happy anniversary!
You may already know this, but: If you should have to produce pet papers at the border, be sure that each of you 'owns' only two pets. Otherwise, you can fall into a 'catch-22' and have to sacrifice two cats or pay up and 'other complications'.
One may only import 2 pets to Mexico. Keep that in mind when getting the veterinarian to prepare the shot records and health statements.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> Happy anniversary!
> You may already know this, but: If you should have to produce pet papers at the border, be sure that each of you 'owns' only two pets. Otherwise, you can fall into a 'catch-22' and have to sacrifice two cats or pay up and 'other complications'.
> One may only import 2 pets to Mexico. Keep that in mind when getting the veterinarian to prepare the shot records and health statements.


Thanks RV - we'll make sure of it on the vaccination/health records.


----------



## edgeee

FHBOY said:


> Guys, we haven't left yet, we've got six weeks.
> 
> Right now our biggest quandary is how do you get four cats out of the back of a station wagon at a hotel with only two carriers and a metal barrier separating you from them?
> 
> We've sort of figured out that we will lower the barrier, crawl into the cats passenger compartment, round up two at a time, we can only put one cat in each carrier at a time, and make two trips to bring them into the hotel. You see what we have on our minds? Sick isn't it?
> 
> As to the attack cat, one of ours, Foofie, is 18 year old Turkish Angora and very laid back, she won't be the one. The male, Archibald Walter, is a 22 pound long haired red tabby, who really doesn't move too fast and like every other male I know in a house of females (the other three are all females), just says, "OK, whatever.". Another of the females, Josephine, is another long hair also a bit chubby who's main hobby all day is to move from one location in the sun to another, she has short stubby legs and a nice personality. NO, I've got to choose Margaret Elizabeth, the Maine **** as the attacker. She is attached to me like Velcro every where I go, so it there's going to be a fight, Maggie will be it.
> 
> More importantly, check out my latest post on the thread about the Immigration Regulations (the one with the Spanish title). Things have changed radically and it is something everyone making this journey needs to know.
> 
> Yep, the wedding is next week, the house is sold and should close at the end of the month and the place is looking more like a warehouse every day. I sold my baby grand piano and picked upi the new Yamaha Clavinova Digital Piano. Sweet, and it only weighs about 150- 200 lbs and fits into our moving lift.
> 
> Yes, life is good. More news later.
> 
> Oh, and today is our 39th wedding anniversary to boot.


Where is it written that a carrier can only contain one cat when moving a short distance?
Double up to minimize the grief.
Buddy, you are truly embarking on a hellish journey.
I wish you the best, but when the animals have you outnumbered the law of the jungle becomes relevant. 
They will always love you, but they will hate what you are doing to them.
And they will never understand why it's necessary.
Just thought you should know.


----------



## mickisue1

I'm with Ed on this one. I drove my oldest son from MN to Austin TX for college, along with his worldly belongings and his cat.

She yowled from the moment the rented minivan started down the driveway to when we had a diversion in southern MN for a flat tire. Started again when we got back on the road, and continued till we stopped for the night (at two am) in Kansas City. Started again the next morning, and continued each time the car was moving, all the way to my friend's house in Austin, where we were spending that night.

It didn't come as a surprise that she'd cry; she did it just going from the vet in our suburb to his apartment in south Mpls. What amazed me was her tenacity. She cried, nearly non-stop, from 2 pm to 2 am, and then from 10 am to 9 pm. Strength of will to show her displeasure. 

Wow.


----------



## edgeee

Thank you MS. I must admit that i appreciate approval. That's my selfish side.

Now i just wish we could move on to solving the problem.
But of course we must first determine what the problem is.

And if we could do that we wouldn't have this problem.
Oh well.


----------



## FHBOY

edgeee said:


> Thank you MS. I must admit that i appreciate approval. That's my selfish side.
> 
> Now i just wish we could move on to solving the problem.
> But of course we must first determine what the problem is.
> 
> And if we could do that we wouldn't have this problem.
> Oh well.


Valium - either for us or the cats!


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> Valium - either for us or the cats!


Better the cats. You two need to drive.

Plus, limp cats are easier to carry into the hotel for the night.


----------



## cuylers5746

Hi FHBOY;

Just a quick question for you. Have you paid off your Volvo and have a original Title from your State?

Would be a major show stopper if you show up to the border trying to get car permit for Mexico and it's still being paid for. If you don't have an Original Auto Title from your state showing it's been signed off by the Auto Finance Co. that sold it to you - you can't bring it into the interior of Mexico without a "Certified Letter from your Auto Finance Company " giving you permission to bring it into Mexico. Expensive hanging on the US side of the border waiting for that letter from the Finance Company.

So if still being financed. Send your Auto Finance Co. the letter requesting their permission to bring the car into Mexico - for what ever period you wish. You will have to send your Auto Finance Co. a copy of your Mexican Auto Insurance for the period of time you will be Mexico. Without this - they won't give you the Permission Letter. The last time, my Auto Finance Co. just left the date open ended, which is a whole lot better. Some Auto Finance Cos. can return the letter in 10 days or so, but others have taken a minimum of 3 weeks. So get crakin, if you fit that description.

Cuyler


----------



## conklinwh

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi FHBOY;
> 
> Just a quick question for you. Have you paid off your Volvo and have a original Title from your State?
> 
> Would be a major show stopper if you show up to the border trying to get car permit for Mexico and it's still being paid for. If you don't have an Original Auto Title from your state showing it's been signed off by the Auto Finance Co. that sold it to you - you can't bring it into the interior of Mexico without a "Certified Letter from your Auto Finance Company " giving you permission to bring it into Mexico. Expensive hanging on the US side of the border waiting for that letter from the Finance Company.
> 
> So if still being financed. Send your Auto Finance Co. the letter requesting their permission to bring the car into Mexico - for what ever period you wish. You will have to send your Auto Finance Co. a copy of your Mexican Auto Insurance for the period of time you will be Mexico. Without this - they won't give you the Permission Letter. The last time, my Auto Finance Co. just left the date open ended, which is a whole lot better. Some Auto Finance Cos. can return the letter in 10 days or so, but others have taken a minimum of 3 weeks. So get crakin, if you fit that description.
> 
> Cuyler


This can be a problem and I don't want to raise a legal issue but Banjercito will accept state registration as well as title. We like to keep title secured with other key papers and only travel with registration.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Registration will be accepted, but only if it includes the vehicle's VIN; some states don't.


----------



## FHBOY

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi FHBOY;
> 
> Just a quick question for you. Have you paid off your Volvo and have a original Title from your State?
> 
> Cuyler


Yep - made sure of that for just the reasons you stated. Who needed the hassle? Anyway, it is my intention to drive it back to Laredo or San Antonio and sell it. I need a clear title for that.

By the by - spoke with my USA insurance carrier. After I cross th border, we are reducing the coverage to the state minimum [there is no such thing as suspension of coverage]. I will have Mexican auto insurance for the time I have the Volvo in Mexico, and then when I begin my trip back for the sale, I'll reactivate the full USA coverage to protect me for the couple of days above the border.


----------



## FHBOY

*Mail - Non-Forwarding*

Through the aupicies of a good friend in Mexico, I havea PO Box address in Laredo with delivery service to Ajijic.

But, there is so much mail I do not want to get, so many companies, organizations and even, yes people, whom I do not want to know my forwarding address, that I'd like to have the USPS just return the stuff to the sender as undeliverable. IOW - I do not want to leave the USPS with a forwarding address and would rather inform the senders individually if I want them to have it.

Does anyone know if this is possible?

My friend in Mexico says the USPS is not friendly to these mail forwarding services and that seems OK to me.

Any ideas?


----------



## conklinwh

FHBOY said:


> Yep - made sure of that for just the reasons you stated. Who needed the hassle? Anyway, it is my intention to drive it back to Laredo or San Antonio and sell it. I need a clear title for that.
> 
> By the by - spoke with my USA insurance carrier. After I cross th border, we are reducing the coverage to the state minimum [there is no such thing as suspension of coverage]. I will have Mexican auto insurance for the time I have the Volvo in Mexico, and then when I begin my trip back for the sale, I'll reactivate the full USA coverage to protect me for the couple of days above the border.


I've never verified but the 1st year that I got Mexican insurance, I was told that maximum coverage was equal to existing US coverage. You might want to confirm if you want more in Mexico.


----------



## conklinwh

FHBOY said:


> Through the aupicies of a good friend in Mexico, I havea PO Box address in Laredo with delivery service to Ajijic.
> 
> But, there is so much mail I do not want to get, so many companies, organizations and even, yes people, whom I do not want to know my forwarding address, that I'd like to have the USPS just return the stuff to the sender as undeliverable. IOW - I do not want to leave the USPS with a forwarding address and would rather inform the senders individually if I want them to have it.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is possible?
> 
> My friend in Mexico says the USPS is not friendly to these mail forwarding services and that seems OK to me.
> 
> Any ideas?


Clearly if you don't give the new address, mail can't be forwarded. I guess you are asking whether you can cancel existing service and not give a forwarding address and that I don't know but could be on USPS web page.

Only problem that we have with mail forwarding and USPS is when we come back to the US for our fall visits. We'd like mail sent to a different location for that period but USPS won't temporarily forward. Has to be done by the forwarding service.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We simply gave our new address to those we wanted to hear from, our bank, absentee voting, etc. Nobody else. When it comes time to file taxes, that will be the only notice that the IRS gets, and it takes care of Medicare, etc.
The result: No junk mail. That's a good thing. If you use the USPS change of address system, you'll be sorry! So will your new mail service.


----------



## FHBOY

*New Visa Adventrure 1.0*

(This is a re-post from the Immigration Thread - for the sake of continuity of the narrative.)

I called the Consulate in Washington DC and spoke with the representative. This is what I know, first hand, so far:

They requested an email, directed to her, with our vital information, names, dates, when we are moving, are we shipping anything. She said with the change in the law and until the dust settles, they are handling visas on a case by case basis (her words), and are swamped.

She said that after she reviews my email, she will reply with an email that contains all of the requirements for our particular case (two retirees, 4 cats, 1 car, 1 moving lift, already have a house in Mexico).

She did say that with our travel dates we should not have a problem getting our visas in a timely manner - but it will require a trip to the Consulate in DC.

As soon as I receive the email, I will post the "official (?)" reply here on the Forum.

Stay tuned.


----------



## FHBOY

*35 Days - but Who's Counting*

Just a brief update for those who are still interested. My visit to the Consulate in DC yielded a result. The woman in charge knows my name and my phone number and we have talked again today. From what I can glean, I (and we here) are more aware of what is happening with the law than she is. There was NO meeting the other about changes to the law and she doesn't believe that Mexico is re-changing it. She still tells me there is time to get my visa before I leave, and as a MOF, the US Consulates holidays to do coincide with Mexican holidays. In this case it means that the Consulate office will not close on December 12, as the municipal offices do in Mexico, so I am not to worry.

But I do, she has confirmed that to the best of her knowledge the either/or rule applies to financial stability: either some USD$ figure, which she did not know of monthly income OR a certain amount of assets. This worries me because she is my touchstone for all this. She did say that the Consulate does the information gathering but it is up to the Immigration department to decide to issue the visa. Being one who does not like government bureaucracy (yeah, so why I am moving to Mexico?) it puts me, once again in emigration limbo. Well, she will get back to me next week, by email or phone to tell me exactly what we need to bring with us.

So far it is 2 ID phots, our US photo ID, our passport, proof of my SS amount each month, proof that other sources equal that monthly income figure, a clearance from the police that we have no criminal records and about $134 USD each for the visa. But this being Mexico, I've learned to take such information with a grain of salt.

On the moving front, we've gotten a pet barrier for the wagon, got a hard car top carrier at, are you ready?, WalMart for at least $100 less than online and found crossbars for our roof rack. We discovered that there is a pheromone spray that we can use to make the cats feel less stressed. We tried it at home and it works, so now we are feeling better that the kitties won't need deep therapy once we get to Mexico.

In general, and I never expected this, I am stressed more and more by the size of the details involved in changing your life, the house is sold, but closing has yet to be established = stress; SWMBO is still working and dividing her time between that, me and packing and shedding. Her last work day is 21 December, then she is officially retired also!!! We need to sell one of the cars, need to get the papers for the one we are driving, secure the insurance, get the visas, etc etc etc - I feel like the White Rabbit, although I know I am not late, but I sometimes feel that way.

I am firmly under the belief that I was naive to think a transition such as this would be routine and easy. It isn't. No matter how much planning, advance work and what not, this period has no end in sight.

Well, it does and I know it will be great. We leave on January 5th, so now all I am praying for is good weather and no snow along the way. We will be crossing the Appalachians in Virginia, Tennessee and Arkansas and know nothing about the what to expect in the mountains, in that location at that time = stress.

We've gotten an invite to stop in SLP on our last over nite there to meet with fellow poster AlanMexicali. That is so great of him - our first expat face-to-face on the trip. It will be the longest traveling day for us, from Nuevo Laredo to SLP, but it also means that our final travel day will be a lot shorter to Ajijic.

I've booked LaQuintas for each nite, funny they offered the best accommodations, are all pet friendly and I am only too glad not to have to explore alternatives. We will know each night what we can expect and that should reduce stress.

So, it goes on. There should be nothing interesting to write about until we hit the road, so I won't bore you for the sake of writing. Just a word to those who are in the late planning stages as we are: it does get better-keep your eye on the prize-it helps you along the way.

Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, and Happy New Year.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY, all I can do is wish you and SWMBO the best of luck dealing with the Consulate in DC and the rest of your trip preparations. When you get to SLP, tell Alan I said hello. Maybe some day we can all meet in the DF and get to know each other in person.


----------



## circle110

Best wishes on your travels, FHBOY. 

We just made the trip this week from San Antonio through Nuevo Laredo on to Matehuala and then finally Guanajuato. It was about as uneventful and easy as you could ask for including the border crossing/Aduana/Banjercito dealings. I hope yours will be just as smooth!


----------



## makaloco

Best of luck, FHBOY and family. I'll be flying home to Mexico from the US on the 5th after spending the holidays with family, so I'll wave as I pass over you. Happy Holidays!


----------



## radmichelle

excited to follow this thread, my husband and i are convoying down with everything and then some around the same date! best of luck, i just got my passport card paid and expedited today, going to pay for visa's and permits here this week, what else you got on your check list. I gotta register a jeep in our name also lol


----------



## mickisue1

FHBoy, you guys are doing great. How could it not be stressful, pulling up stakes and moving thousands of miles?

Throw in a wedding, two retirements in less than a year, and my gosh, you guys are off the stressful situation meter!

But you're handling it, both of you, with good grace, and THAT is the single most important factor.


----------



## conklinwh

FHBOY said:


> Just a brief update for those who are still interested. My visit to the Consulate in DC yielded a result. The woman in charge knows my name and my phone number and we have talked again today. From what I can glean, I (and we here) are more aware of what is happening with the law than she is. There was NO meeting the other about changes to the law and she doesn't believe that Mexico is re-changing it. She still tells me there is time to get my visa before I leave, and as a MOF, the US Consulates holidays to do coincide with Mexican holidays. In this case it means that the Consulate office will not close on December 12, as the municipal offices do in Mexico, so I am not to worry.
> 
> But I do, she has confirmed that to the best of her knowledge the either/or rule applies to financial stability: either some USD$ figure, which she did not know of monthly income OR a certain amount of assets. This worries me because she is my touchstone for all this. She did say that the Consulate does the information gathering but it is up to the Immigration department to decide to issue the visa. Being one who does not like government bureaucracy (yeah, so why I am moving to Mexico?) it puts me, once again in emigration limbo. Well, she will get back to me next week, by email or phone to tell me exactly what we need to bring with us.
> 
> So far it is 2 ID phots, our US photo ID, our passport, proof of my SS amount each month, proof that other sources equal that monthly income figure, a clearance from the police that we have no criminal records and about $134 USD each for the visa. But this being Mexico, I've learned to take such information with a grain of salt.
> 
> On the moving front, we've gotten a pet barrier for the wagon, got a hard car top carrier at, are you ready?, WalMart for at least $100 less than online and found crossbars for our roof rack. We discovered that there is a pheromone spray that we can use to make the cats feel less stressed. We tried it at home and it works, so now we are feeling better that the kitties won't need deep therapy once we get to Mexico.
> 
> In general, and I never expected this, I am stressed more and more by the size of the details involved in changing your life, the house is sold, but closing has yet to be established = stress; SWMBO is still working and dividing her time between that, me and packing and shedding. Her last work day is 21 December, then she is officially retired also!!! We need to sell one of the cars, need to get the papers for the one we are driving, secure the insurance, get the visas, etc etc etc - I feel like the White Rabbit, although I know I am not late, but I sometimes feel that way.
> 
> I am firmly under the belief that I was naive to think a transition such as this would be routine and easy. It isn't. No matter how much planning, advance work and what not, this period has no end in sight.
> 
> Well, it does and I know it will be great. We leave on January 5th, so now all I am praying for is good weather and no snow along the way. We will be crossing the Appalachians in Virginia, Tennessee and Arkansas and know nothing about the what to expect in the mountains, in that location at that time = stress.
> 
> We've gotten an invite to stop in SLP on our last over nite there to meet with fellow poster AlanMexicali. That is so great of him - our first expat face-to-face on the trip. It will be the longest traveling day for us, from Nuevo Laredo to SLP, but it also means that our final travel day will be a lot shorter to Ajijic.
> 
> I've booked LaQuintas for each nite, funny they offered the best accommodations, are all pet friendly and I am only too glad not to have to explore alternatives. We will know each night what we can expect and that should reduce stress.
> 
> So, it goes on. There should be nothing interesting to write about until we hit the road, so I won't bore you for the sake of writing. Just a word to those who are in the late planning stages as we are: it does get better-keep your eye on the prize-it helps you along the way.
> 
> Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, and Happy New Year.


Wow! Busy time. Expect that you are doing I81 to Knoxville, I40 to Little Rock, I30 to Dallas & I35 to Laredo. We take big pieces of that route either picking up I81 in Whiteville or staying on I40 to Knoxville so pretty familiar with the route. If you have issues it will either be on 81 or 40 between Knoxville & Nashville as after that you are out of the mountains and basically flat. There are always exceptions but highest risk is probably a freezing rain/ice storm around Dallas but you are somewhat early in the season and not hard to wait them out.
We have a daughter in Memphis so often go that way around New Years. This year the exception as we will see her earlier and take the "low route"(Atlanta, Montgomery, Mobile, Houston) back to Mexico.
When we travel with our cats, we often stay at La Quintas as reasonable cost and very pet friendly. What we have found is that there are the older outside entrance La Quintas and the newer enter through the lobby ones. We like the latter as typically cleaner. Great example is Laredo where there is one of each. The older is on I35 while newer is on the bypass by the airport. We prefer the latter and has a good Mexican restaurant next door.
SLP is not a difficult drive from Laredo. We are about 1.5-2hrs south of SLP on Hwy57 and takes us 8-8.5hrs after clearing INM & Banjercito.
Have a great trip!


----------



## FHBOY

*21 Days Till We're On The Road*

I can't believe it is only three weeks left here in the USA before our trip to a new adventure. But the routine matters needed to be attended to this weekend. Since SWMBO, our 4 kitties and I are coming down in our station wagon, it was time to get that part done. Thankfully it wasn't all that painful, so far.

I got in touch with an insurance agency in Ajijic and got a policy written for my US plated car for six months (I will be selling it back in the USA hopefully in less time that that). I also got my Electronic Pre-Authorization from INM, which is good for 30 days prior to our crossing the border. Armed with the pre-authorization number, I then went to the Banjercito.com.mx website and ordered my Import Permit. Again relatively painless and paid the money for the deposit. [BTW-on the site you can now purchase your auto insurance - it is underwritten by AXA) I'm supposed to receive my valid import permit and holographic sticker by mail in about 7 days. I found out, I believe here on the Forum, that this little exercise will save me time when I get to the border in Laredo. Only time will tell.

I got the pet barrier for the wagon and the rooftop carrier for the luggage (not vice versa), so that detail is done. Had new tires put on the Volvo, got an extra serpentine belt to keep with us and had the brakes and major systems checked and tuned up.

At home, more and more stuff is still disappearing and the movers have a pick up date of 3 January for the one lift we are shipping. We close on the sale of the house on 27 December.

The most difficult part is facing the fact that those things and people we have taken for granted as always being a part of our lives are now only three weeks away from not being them or that. Like, I want to take one more day trip to DC to the museums we love, a trip that for almost twenty years was something we thought to do when we woke up. SWMBO's last day of work is Thursday (it is the place where I volunteer) and the people there are facing our decision with mixed emotions - between "good for you" and "you can't leave". Truthfully, I have those thoughts occasionally also.

The kids are stoic about our leaving, or they are putting up a good front. But again, like the people where SWMBO works and I volunteer, the idea of them not being five minutes from our home is a bit disturbing. Yeah, I've rationalized all the Vonage, Skype and telecommunication BS, but as much a I know what is right for me (us) at this time...hugging my sons and daughter-in-law is not something you do over the internet.

So, enough melancholy - I suppose some of it brought on by yesterday's news - I must remember that a little selfishness is not a vice, a little of "It is Our Time Now" is not being cruel.

I'm sure that after a month or two in Ajijic, meeting new people, changing our lives, I will find a way to mesh it together, but tonight, as Christmas draws nearer, it is not that simple.

Tomorrow is a new day...carpe diem!


----------



## edgeee

Happy holidays to you and yours, and hang in there.
I've been through disturbing disruptions, but nothing like what you are going through.

Here's hoping it will not be as devastating as it seems in my imagination.
Give everyone an extra hug and tell them "That's from all my new friends, who want you to feel better."

Meanwhile, find a quiet place and time to sit and cry a little for what you are leaving behind.
If you don't, it will hit you later, when you are not prepared for it, at the worst possible moment.

Nobody wants to be sitting in a La Quinta room wondering What the hell am i doing?
Try to remember that you are doing what your heart tells you to do.
The brain will follow.
Via con dios.


----------



## FHBOY

edgeee said:


> Happy holidays to you and yours, and hang in there.
> I've been through disturbing disruptions, but nothing like what you are going through.
> 
> Here's hoping it will not be as devastating as it seems in my imagination.
> Give everyone an extra hug and tell them "That's from all my new friends, who want you to feel better."
> 
> Meanwhile, find a quiet place and time to sit and cry a little for what you are leaving behind.
> If you don't, it will hit you later, when you are not prepared for it, at the worst possible moment.
> 
> Nobody wants to be sitting in a La Quinta room wondering What the hell am i doing?
> Try to remember that you are doing what your heart tells you to do.
> The brain will follow.
> Via con dios.


Ya know, Ed, the thing is I know what I'm doing, ya know? I know that it is what I want...it's just that when you make this plan, and are so busy with it, you can lose sight of routine, every day stuff. We have no doubts, no regrets, no second thoughts about this...we've spent three years of our lives researching it, living with the modifications of our lives and we know - left brain - we've looked at it all. There is that little right brain activity that is going on.

Some who move have, apparently, the ability to shed their lives, their stuff, their relationships and such and get in the minivan and drive down, leaving all the rest behind. (Maybe they just don't share like I am on this thread.) We've worked for the better part of 2012 trying to shed, and we still can't get rid of stuff and make that minivan trip.

So, no regrets, maybe just normal emotion is just now creeping in. It is not a deference, it does not mean regrets, but what it is is a positive statement of love and affection and maybe the realization that as much as we'd like to live a more rational life, the irrational has a way of creeping in. Yes, we will hug our kids, say goodbye to our few friends, SWMBO co-workers and, like the stuff we are not bringing with us, carry their memories with us, to brighten - to say "Boy, I wish my kids could see this!" and in that way share our new adventure.

But regrets, absolutely none - just "demon emotion" I guess.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your kids will see it; as soon as they come to visit. Then, both you and they will know that you made the right move.

Meanwhile; don't put that sticker on your car until you hit the border. If you should happen to lose your car on the trip down, Mexico is going to assume that it is, was and will forever be in Mexico. That means big, big trouble and expense. So, put the sticker in a safe place, and apply it to the windshield at the border.

¡Buen viaje!


----------



## mickisue1

I am vicariously excited for you, and yet, feeling the same sense of loss, as well.

But I know that you and SWMBO know that no great thing happens without sacrifice.

The temporary loss of kids is something I've dealt with for a long time. Only one of my four lives nearby, and he's always been a homebody. Now that his home is not mine, we see him (and his wonderful wife) only every few weeks. The others, if we're lucky, once a year. 

For us, when we make the move, it will be a change from seeing them in their familiar "home" to a new one.

I don't know if that helps. But it's a rare family, these days, where all members live within easy visiting distance, anyway. The difference for you is that it's the parents who are moving first, not the offspring.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> ...
> I don't know if that helps. But it's a rare family, these days, where all members live within easy visiting distance, anyway. The difference for you is that it's the parents who are moving first, not the offspring.


If they were my parents, I'd be proud of their adventurous spirit and would look forward to enjoying vacations with them in Mexico!


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> If they were my parents, I'd be proud of their adventurous spirit and would look forward to enjoying vacations with them in Mexico!


...and they are. 

They sort of don't believe we'd try it, but they sort of expected it, we be former hippies. I'd like to believe they knew that we'd never settle for growing old in Baltimore, that we'd find a place where we could be the people we were back when responsibility meant your health, your grades, your boy/girl friend, you know...kids.

Our younger son wrote, yeah really with a pen and paper, us a note telling us how proud he was of us for doing this, how we've overcome other things in our lives and maintained a goal, and he knew, he said, that no matter what may be put in our way about this move, we were slowly and steadily going to "make our way south". That letter is laminated and is one of the "stuff" that is coming with us.


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> ...and they are.
> 
> They sort of don't believe we'd try it, but they sort of expected it, we be former hippies. I'd like to believe they knew that we'd never settle for growing old in Baltimore, that we'd find a place where we could be the people we were back when responsibility meant your health, your grades, your boy/girl friend, you know...kids.
> 
> Our younger son wrote, yeah really with a pen and paper, us a note telling us how proud he was of us for doing this, how we've overcome other things in our lives and maintained a goal, and he knew, he said, that no matter what may be put in our way about this move, we were slowly and steadily going to "make our way south". That letter is laminated and is one of the "stuff" that is coming with us.


...And that's when you know they grew up just the way you'd hoped they would, don't you?


----------



## FHBOY

mickisue1 said:


> ...And that's when you know they grew up just the way you'd hoped they would, don't you?


Damn Straight - it is how we know we can do this, two responsible men and one with a just as responsible wife - our family is in good shape!


----------



## conklinwh

I've moved some 30 times starting at about 4 months so I probably have a different view. I never think as any move as final but rather a new adventure to be enjoyed for what it is.
I've never lived near family so that was and continues to be trips such as our annual holiday trip across 5 states.
You aren't on a rocket ship to Mars where you have made a life ending decision. You will find that family will adjust well. You will have some friends drop off but will retain a core. You will meet new friends.
Try to not get too euphoric or down as you will experience both. A good sense of humor also helps.


----------



## FHBOY

*Visas and Banjercito & Insurance*

Well, the visa step is done and I'm staring at the page in my passport that has my entrance visa. I am a Residencia Permanente and SWMBO is Residencia Temporal. The process took less than two days at the DC Consulate.

Financials: We discussed these before so I accumulated all the information. For simplicity sake, we used assets as a basis. Trying to explain SWMBO current situation, as one who will just be retiring on Friday meant the income requirement would be convoluted. I had made contact by phone and email with a real live person at the DC Consulate, a Ms. Cervantes and met her IRL yesterday there. We brought her roses to thank her. It helps to be friendly. She took all our information, copies of the information pages of our passports, our investment statements, the absolutely fantastic passport photos, no glasses, full front, white background, in which I look like your run of the mill terrorist, and asked us to have a seat and wait. We got there around 9:15-ish (it is only open from 8:30 to 11:30). After a bit of a wait, she called us back to the counter, said the documents are all in order, took our pictures (again), scanned our fingerprints and said, "Congratulations, Mexico Welcomes you, Please come back tomorrow to pick up your entrance visas." BTW - we were out of there by about 10:45.

Tip: don't buck the system, it is not game able. Talk to someone there at your local Consulate (not here) first, make contact and ask for what specifically you'll need and follow that to the letter. Having a name, like we did, and a bouquet of roses, doesn't hurt.

So today, I drove back down to DC, and picked them up. Again our Ms Cervantes was immensely helpful. She told me that 1) these are only entrance visas, they are not our permanent ones. 2) Once we cross into Mexico and get settled into town, we need to immediately find the INM office and go there. 3) She wasn't sure, but suggested we once again bring all the papers we brought to DC, better safe than sorry, including the financials. 4) She emphasized that if the people at the INM in Mexico says that we will have our ID cards in ten days, and all of a sudden it is day 11, we should get back over there and demand to speak with some one as to why.

I believe she said that 30 days after SWMBO reports to the INM office in Mexico, she can apply for a Permanente also, but that is a fuzzy answer right now that we have time to verify. Nothing that affects us now...Hakuna Matata!*

So, that is done.

Now the car. Today, via DHL, I received my sticker. I've already mentioned that to do this online is very easy and painless. Following a suggestion from my good friend RVG, I've put it away in a safe place and will not attach to my car until we are ready to cross the border - losing it, he says, is near a disaster! Any documentation required by Banjercito can be emailed to them (PDF ok), and their response time is phenomenal. I hope that I have saved some time and hassle by doing this now, rather than waiting till I get to the border.

Car insurance - got a hold of an agent in Ajijic and since I'm bringing the Volvo down and keeping it there only until I can buy a Mexican plated car, I got a six month policy for Mexico. My US insurance will be reduced to the minimum allowed because to cancel and then renew would be costly (check with your US agent). My regular coverage will continue till the day we cross the border, then change to the reduced limits, etc. The day I cross back into the USA to sell the car we will either reactivate the higher policy for one day, or take the risk that not much can happen between Nuevo Laredo and whichever USA town has the nearest CarMax.

So, with 17 days left to go, we've cleared another hurdle. This is sooooo exciting!

*No Worries!


----------



## mickisue1

WOOHOO for you guys.


----------



## Detailman

I will again break my silence to wish you and SWMBO a safe trip down.

In my opinion, I think you will enjoy the Mexican culture (that you have already investigated) and the lifestyle that is much different from the USA.

Shalom.




_ 
_


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes; your wife is entitled to the same status that you hold, but since the system is still SNAFU, you might want to wait until things settle down, before requesting the change. It might puzzle the local office, but you can ask if it is something that you can do at any time.


----------



## sparks

You are going to be a permanent resident and take a US plated car. Not sure how long that will work out


----------



## FHBOY

sparks said:


> You are going to be a permanent resident and take a US plated car. Not sure how long that will work out


Don't know either. The form I'm executing on the car is a promise to return a temporary imported vehicle. It doesn't mention anything about my visa status. WE will see.


----------



## sparks

If you have your entrance visa and the auto sticker I assume that means you don't have to stop at the border for anything and can wait to talk to INM where you live. Stopping at KM21 and Banjercito, you might run into someone that knows the rules for a permanent resident and US plates


----------



## AlanMexicali

sparks said:


> If you have your entrance visa and the auto sticker I assume that means you don't have to stop at the border for anything and can wait to talk to INM where you live. Stopping at KM21 and Banjercito, you might run into someone that knows the rules for a permanent resident and US plates


The way I read what FHBOY has stamped/attached to his passport is an appoval for Residente Permanente, no matter it is called a visa or not and will not officially get his Residente Permanente card/visa until at Lakeside and brings his passport and recieved forms he has been given already into the INM there and they forward it to Mexico City for him where he probably has forms from the Consular already there and have it all finalized and they release the Residente Permanente card and THEN he is officially of that status, not before.

I would also venture to guess there is going to be an anouncement soon when people start recieving their actual Residente Permanente cards in Jan. what those with a TIP will have to do and when they have to do it. They might even have an amnesty on cars with a TIP for people getting a new immigration status with the 2011 Ley de Migracion, who knows. They might give them a year to get the car out of Mexico etc. IMO


----------



## edgeee

And i thought MY life was complicated.
Perspective strikes again.
Hang in there FHBOY, it's bound to get better at some point.


----------



## FHBOY

sparks said:


> If you have your entrance visa and the auto sticker I assume that means you don't have to stop at the border for anything and can wait to talk to INM where you live. Stopping at KM21 and Banjercito, you might run into someone that knows the rules for a permanent resident and US plates


So, then, I need a tip. I am coming thru in Laredo. I figure we'll be at the border between 7:00-8:00 am. Can anyone tell me where I drive for the best way through? Is there a best way through? Are there clearly marked signs? Are there any "secrets" or "cheat codes" [for all of who are younger than 30 here]? 

And if I have these documents already, is there, like, an Express Lane? Funny, one of the few "fears" I have left is that day at the border. 

I'm a Capricorn and we are people who need to know what we are doing before we are doing it. Call me weird, SWMBO does. :juggle:


----------



## mickisue1

We Caps are like that, aren't we?

The four most ugly words in the English language are (IMO) "play it by ear."


----------



## sparks

Don't know about Laredo but at KM21 Nogales you drive right past the immigration and TIP offices if you have everything. There was a guy right after checking for window stickers but he just looks as you drive by. Customs check is a few miles beyond


----------



## AlanMexicali

mickisue1 said:


> We Caps are like that, aren't we?
> 
> The four most ugly words in the English language are (IMO) "play it by ear."


 "Playing it by ear" is me. My wife dislikes my attitude at times and sometimes makes me re-think what we are about to do and is usually right. 5 years later I am re-thinking many things that before I would let slide. It appears to be a better way to avoid hassels I used to get myself into.  :confused2:


----------



## RVGRINGO

INM has nothing to do with your car permit, so don't mention it.
Aduana is currently writing new rules, so don't ask them at this time either.
Just put your sticker on at the border and go to INM to enter; then, visit INM in Chapala, as required.

Logically, we can assume that a 'residente permanente' may not own or drive a foreign plated car in Mexico, but we can also assume that there may be a 'window' and permit for the removal of same.
If a spouse is on the title or registration, and is 'temporal', s/he can import, own and drive the car.

Buen viaje


----------



## Ken Wood

You are wise to be a bit concerned about the border. Though, at the end of it all, you will be happily driving southward, it only takes one red light and one agent who is not familiar with the new rules to delay you for a few hours which will cascade into an intermediate stopover for a night that is somewhere other than where you planned. We cross frequently at Laredo , downtown, and there is no express lane. I have never crossed at Columbia, so I cannot comment. 

The downtown bridges are all well marked and get you out of town headed for Monterrey without difficulty. Be prepared for the potential of street people, both vendors and beggars, as you traverse the redlights of the Laredo area. Also, though some are obviously quite low, I always adher to the posted speed limits.

Once your clear the 20 K checkpoint, you'll have a few more miles of narrow, bumpy road before you hook up with the cuota system. Once there, you are home free barring car trouble or "industrious" Pemex attendants. In the area of Saltillo, mid-morning fog can be treacherous and can add a half hour or so to your planned trip time.

I actually enjoy the trips that we take through this area as they never fail to provide new glimpses of a way of life that I am still learning, even after spending a lot of time here. I wish you Godspeed, fair winds, and following seas for the entire trip.


A quick edit: At the border, there is a choice of lanes based on whether or not you have anything to declare. I don't consider this an option of an express lane, but, someone else might.


----------



## RVGRINGO

sparks said:


> if you have your entrance visa and the auto sticker i assume that means you don't have to stop at the border for anything and can wait to talk to inm where you live. Stopping at km21 and banjercito, you might run into someone that knows the rules for a permanent resident and us plates


i wouldn't ask them!


----------



## sparks

I just meant there is no gate you pass thru at Nogales. INM/Banjercito is off to the side and you only stop if you need something from them


----------



## chicois8

*a rose by any other name*



sparks said:


> I just meant there is no gate you pass thru at Nogales. INM/Banjercito is off to the side and you only stop if you need something from them



I would call the funneling down of the highway auto lanes to one, then a large tope, then a stop sign with the red and green light with a secondary inspection station with customs officers inspecting vehicles not a gate, then you are correct. I would call it a gate. maybe a gateway to paradise...


----------



## FHBOY

The adage that every answer breeds another question seems true. Where do I find if information on "I have something to declare" question? We'll have our kitties, my desktop computer, a couple of laptops, some cable boxes, clothes and that's about it. There isn't any jewelry to speak of, we are not bringing any non packaged food so where do I learn if I need the "Declare" lane?

I'm sure many of my answers will come with time and proximity, but it is my nature to ask.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> The adage that every answer breeds another question seems true. Where do I find if information on "I have something to declare" question? We'll have our kitties, my desktop computer, a couple of laptops, some cable boxes, clothes and that's about it. There isn't any jewelry to speak of, we are not bringing any non packaged food so where do I learn if I need the "Declare" lane?
> 
> I'm sure many of my answers will come with time and proximity, but it is my nature to ask.


Each person is allowed to bring in one computer, whether it be a desktop or laptop. I think you'll have to declare the third one you're planning to bring in.


----------



## mickisue1

For me, I'd probably just go in the "declare" line, just in case. They'll want to see your list of the household goods, and possibly the vet's health assurances for the cats, etc.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> Each person is allowed to bring in one computer, whether it be a desktop or laptop. I think you'll have to declare the third one you're planning to bring in.


If I declare the third one, a ten + year old HP, do I state a value (which is $0)? Is that how it works, or do I just put down name, model, serial # and the official puts a value on it?


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> If I declare the third one, a ten + year old HP, do I state a value (which is $0)? Is that how it works, or do I just put down name, model, serial # and the official puts a value on it?


Sorry, I can't offer any useful advice since I've never brought belongings over the border by land. As long as your third computer is obviously not new, I can't imagine you'll have to pay much, if any, duty on it.


----------



## FHBOY

Today is Christmas, and although we don't celebrate it, we got a gift. Last night it snowed in Baltimore. Just a little bit, enough to go out and open your mouth to catch a snowflake, just enough to cover the trees and the lawn, and it started falling in the late afternoon and continued till about 7:00 pm.

We all went out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant, it is a tradition and it is about 25 miles away - yeah we'd go that far for good Chinese food - for the last time. It is like a lot of things we are doing - for the last time.

SWMBO was feeling sad that it was possible we wouldn't see snow again, as we are leaving next week, and it made us both glad that we got the opportunity again. Seems like good things happen and there is no rational reason for them (discounting meteorology). We'd like to think it is like "A Wonderful Life", good things happening.

But, SWMBO is down with a cold and (I feel) exhaustion from work and such, so today is a home day with TV, so no movie (we will need to see Lincoln another day). Me? I'm compiling the pictures from our sons' wedding to get together a Shutterfly album. Gotta order it before the end of the week, so I can get it before we leave.

So, that's the update.


----------



## edgeee

Be careful what you kiss goodbye too soon.
Here's hoping you don't hit a blizzard on your drive west.


----------



## DebbieT11

I'm only poking my nose into this thread because I'm subscribed, and because I've just gone through what you're going through..... retirement, husband accepting a new job in the UAE, him leaving without me, emptying the house, renovating the house, selling/storing/shipping/donating all our stuff, having to rehome beloved pets, parental frustration in our choice, loss of family members, delay in receiving residency visa for him, delay in me joining him, and finally? Reunion and bliss. Really. There *is* light at the end of the tunnel, and your wife's miserable cold is a part of it, I'm afraid.... I've had 2 colds since this all started, and that comes on the heels of having not had one in years.

Your adventure is just that, an adventure! Yes, it is VERY hard emotionally to leave things/people/places behind, but they'll be there to revisit. And yes, you will cry and experience some doubt - but when you know you're doing the right thing for your family, it's all good.

No advice or words of wisdom for your specific situation - just wanted you to know that you are not the only one that has experienced the exhaustion and emotion of what you're going through. It does end.

But retiring in Mexico is something we'd considered, so I'm most eagerly following your journey. Thank you for documenting it.


----------



## FHBOY

*Thanks*



DebbieT11 said:


> I'm only poking my nose into this thread because I'm subscribed, and because I've just gone through what you're going through..... retirement, husband accepting a new job in the UAE, him leaving without me, emptying the house, renovating the house, selling/storing/shipping/donating all our stuff, having to rehome beloved pets, parental frustration in our choice, loss of family members, delay in receiving residency visa for him, delay in me joining him, and finally? Reunion and bliss. Really. There *is* light at the end of the tunnel, and your wife's miserable cold is a part of it, I'm afraid.... I've had 2 colds since this all started, and that comes on the heels of having not had one in years.
> 
> Your adventure is just that, an adventure! Yes, it is VERY hard emotionally to leave things/people/places behind, but they'll be there to revisit. And yes, you will cry and experience some doubt - but when you know you're doing the right thing for your family, it's all good.
> 
> No advice or words of wisdom for your specific situation - just wanted you to know that you are not the only one that has experienced the exhaustion and emotion of what you're going through. It does end.
> 
> But retiring in Mexico is something we'd considered, so I'm most eagerly following your journey. Thank you for documenting it.


...and the end is the cherry on top of the sundae. Thanks for your good wishes and KIT! Happy New Year!


----------



## FHBOY

edgeee said:


> Be careful what you kiss goodbye too soon.
> Here's hoping you don't hit a blizzard on your drive west.


Been thinking about that, Ed. We've got two possible routes - the one through TN, across AR and on to Dallas area - the I-40 Route - or south through MS, AL, LA on to Houston - the I-10 Route. Either way, I will only have to change two hotels for the I-10 Route. I figure that decision can wait until the 1 Jan 2013 weather forecasts.

Yes, be careful what you wish for...I liked the white Christmas but a "snow event" a week from Saturday...don't want that!


----------



## edgeee

*Weather or not . . .*

. . to whether, that is the question. I-40 or I-10 i mean.
Found a neat forecasting site that claims 83% accuracy, but you know how that goes. But it is easy to use and fast.
For the fun of it i looked at 1/2/2013 in Memphis, Tn.
"_Partly to mostly cloudy and unseasonably warm with a chance of a passing rain shower_" is what they predict with a high of 64F. 
The results also show the days just before and after the date submitted.

If you want to try it, i Googled "long term weather" and its called theweatherwiz.

The thing is, it only looks seven days or more into the future, so to get the time frame you care about, you would need to start now, don't wait a couple days.


----------



## FHBOY

edgeee said:


> If you want to try it, i Googled "long term weather" and its called theweatherwiz.


Ed: wanted to go to the site, but my Site Advisor through Avast! warned me off as SUSPICIOUS. I figure I can wait until next Monday when I can get to weatherunderground.com etc.


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> Ed: wanted to go to the site, but my Site Advisor through Avast! warned me off as SUSPICIOUS. I figure I can wait until next Monday when I can get to weatherunderground.com etc.


weatherunderground.com is the oldest (and most widespread in coverage) online weather site. They are darned good, and do, as do most sites, these days) 10 day forecasts.

They don't necessarily advertise their accuracy, but have been a good resource for lots and lots of people for a long long time. As a bonus, their app is very good.


----------



## FHBOY

*Bi-Linugual Help*

On another thread, arturo_b mentioned that there is Tourist help available by cell phone at 911 or 066. I have assumed that since I will not have a cell on the Meixcan network when I cross the border on Wednesday morning at Nuevo Laredo, unless I get one, this help will not be available.

Questions: 

Is the help he mentions available all over Mexico?

How far into Mexico will I need to travel before I will come across a place to buy a throwaway mobile to access this help? (crossing at Nuevo Laredo) Where do you suggest I stop?

Today is Sunday, we leave in six days  I can't believe it, we are saying goodbyes to friends and places. Tomorrow night is NYE and we will go out, probably for the first time since we've lived here, to a restaurant to celebrate, call it a first and a last. Since it is close the the "world famous inner harbor" we may even stay out to watch the fireworks for the last time. When one door closes....
I can't wait to open the the other one! 

arty::dance::dance::cheer2:Happy New Year, friends - may it be peaceful, prosperous and healthy for you and yours. :clap2:

:car: Travel log starts on Saturday - I'll bore all of you with the details and travails of our six day trip...sorry.


----------



## edgeee

My friend, you could never bore us.

Keep up the good work, and keep on keeping on.
Whether you know it or not, you are providing a great service to many people.
By your actions, many of us are vicariously moving with you.
Personally, i find that very moving.

Now gather those cats and explain to them why their world is about to change beyond belief.
They will never get it, but they will never forgive you if you don't explain everything to them.
Remember, they own you, not the other way around.

And then be prepared to recognize that all your efforts count for nothing.
Cat's have never heard of "It's the thought that counts."

When you finally reach your destination they will settle in and go right back to making you their slave, but it will take about a week.
That week will ground you down, but the next ten days will be glorious.
When they forgive you it get's really mushy. There ought to be a law against what cats are capable of.
Dogs too, but that's a different topic.

After two weeks you will be so happy i will hate listening to your rants.
But don't you dare keep them to yourself.


----------



## Detailman

edgeee said:


> my friend, you could never bore us.
> 
> Keep up the good work, and keep on keeping on.
> Whether you know it or not, you are providing a great service to many people.
> By your actions, many of us are vicariously moving with you.
> Personally, i find that very moving.
> 
> Now gather those cats and explain to them why their world is about to change beyond belief.
> They will never get it, but they will never forgive you if you don't explain everything to them.
> Remember, they own you, not the other way around.
> 
> And then be prepared to recognize that all your efforts count for nothing.
> Cat's have never heard of "it's the thought that counts."
> 
> when you finally reach your destination they will settle in and go right back to making you their slave, but it will take about a week.
> That week will ground you down, but the next ten days will be glorious.
> When they forgive you it get's really mushy. There ought to be a law against what cats are capable of.
> Dogs too, but that's a different topic.
> 
> After two weeks you will be so happy i will hate listening to your rants.
> But don't you dare keep them to yourself.


 
+ 1


----------



## kazslo

FHBOY said:


> Is the help he mentions available all over Mexico?


I'm not sure that 911 works, but 066 for emergencies certainly does. There are a bunch of other 3 digit numbers, although 066 will be able to connect you to the right one. 078 or 1-800-006-8839 for tourist help. Both work on a national level.


----------



## FHBOY

kazslo said:


> I'm not sure that 911 works, but 066 for emergencies certainly does. There are a bunch of other 3 digit numbers, although 066 will be able to connect you to the right one. 078 or 1-800-006-8839 for tourist help. Both work on a national level.


Thank you.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Big City Boy about to meet wide open spaces*

Hey FHBOY;

Don't fret so much about the travel without a cell phone in Mexico. You need to be vulnerable to experience Mexico to it's fullest? 

Until you've broken down in the middle of nowhere and some nice family stop's buy with 5 kids , the grandma and the dogs in the back of the pickup and tows you to the nearest town - you haven't pierced the North American Veil and started accepting Mexico. It's a place of huge Faith, where you faith in your maker will become more intense and one that will renew your Faith in humanity greatly.

And, just so you don't freak out, on the major highways you're no longer than usually 4 hours or so away from a Green Angel's truck with a great mechanic, spare gas and some parts to stop for free and get you on your way. It's a free service from the Federal Govt. all over the country. If you get stuck somewhere on some side road, go walking down the road inquiring a houses, who has a tractor. They'll pull you out, never heard of a case from friends where they didn't.

Then if all else fails, I don't think you can be anywhere in Mexico even in the middle of the Great Sonoran Desert and not have some funky bus stop buy with you waving it down. It seem so desolate, but once you know Mexico, you know it's not really.

Just take plenty of water and some cash and put your fears to rest.


----------



## alexdz

I haven't introduced myself on this forum before but just wanted to add my best wishes for FHBOY's new adventure. I've been following this story for a while since some months ago I made the decision to retire and head south myself this coming year.

I'm in Virginia in the DC suburbs so definitely leave breadcrumbs for me to follow! Right now the plan is to be gone before next winter, and maybe sooner depending on how my son does getting started on his new life and career.

My initial destination will be Puerto Vallarta because I'm never sure what I want and that seems to have it all. Regardless, one of the main reasons I chose Mexico was the variety of environments to choose from so I'll remain flexible (as long as I'm still flexible!).

For me the hard part now is going to work every day instead of just leaving. Later the hard part will be telling my Puerto Rican family why I'm not going there. 

Anyway happy trails to FHBOY and wife and I hope you keep posting as you go through your adventure.

Alex


----------



## chicois8

the toll roads have emergency phones about every other km.....

secondly if you see a TELCEL store and you will, they will sell you a basic phone foe 300 pesos and it comes with 100 pesos loaded in it already...i carry one on the road for emergencies or to call ahead fro hotels.....easy, no problem

i have had mine over 4 years now and you can buy more time at any OXXO or supermarkets like MEGA etc.....


----------



## FHBOY

chicois8 said:


> the toll roads have emergency phones about every other km.....
> 
> secondly if you see a TELCEL store and you will, they will sell you a basic phone foe 300 pesos and it comes with 100 pesos loaded in it already...i carry one on the road for emergencies or to call ahead fro hotels.....easy, no problem
> 
> i have had mine over 4 years now and you can buy more time at any OXXO or supermarkets like MEGA etc.....


How many minutes does $100 MXN buy. por lo general?


----------



## FHBOY

cuylers5746 said:


> Hey FHBOY;
> 
> Don't fret so much about the travel without a cell phone in Mexico. You need to be vulnerable to experience Mexico to it's fullest?
> 
> Just take plenty of water and some cash and put your fears to rest.


Blanche DuBois: _"Whoever you are, I have always depended on the kindness of strangers."_ ' A Streetcar Named Desire (1947) But 

I've had the Volvo tuned, replaced the tires, replaced the brake fluid, topped off all the things that can be topped off, run fuel injector cleaner through the engine - sometimes an ounce of prevention....

Anyway, the kitties would not appreciate the burro that pulls us out of the ditch.

I plan to carry the money according to the procedures I have learned in three years on this Forum. And I will stop at the first TelCel I see, just need that security blanket I've gotten so used to.

Maybe I can wait until I get there to have "experience Mexico to it's fullest"

Thanks for all the good wishes, KIT and Happy New Year y'all

Oh, my new Chantilly friend: you only get a few shots at your dreams, and you need to take them all. Keep your BHAG (Big Hairy Audacious Goal - Google it) - it is the thing that got me and SWMBO this far. You may not know how you will achieve a BHAG, but you gotta have them. Next year, we'll follow your trip south - where it is warmer (darn this Mid Atlantic weather these days!)


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> How many minutes does $100 MXN buy. por lo general?


Text messages cost about $0.8 or 0.9 pesos each, voice is about $4 pesos/minute. So $100 pesos will get you something over 100 text messages or about 25 minutes voice. 

Also keep in mind that they give you gift time if you buy in larger quantities. $100 pesos may get a gift (regalo) of about $20 pesos, $200 a bigger percentage gift and $300 even more still. So it pays to buy in larger quantities. 

What I usually do is put $300 pesos on it with a gift of maybe $150. I don't use it much so when the time runs out (they limit the time as well as the minutes), I just add $20 more every time the time runs out which gives me a renewed time. When I finally use up the total, I start over with a big purchase.


----------



## conklinwh

We just returned to Pozos from Chapel Hill NC after annual friends/family tour.
We decided to take the low route(85 to Montgomery, then down to Mobile to pick up 10 to Houston. Met friends there and caravanned to Harlingen TX where we crossed the border at Los Indios and returned via Ciudad Victoria and San Luis Potosi. We decided on low route versus 40 to Little Rock because of uncertain weather. Good choice. Although a pretty tough rain around Baton Rouge, a lot better than snow further north.
Made it back for great New Year's eve party.

Have a great trip!


----------



## TundraGreen

conklinwh said:


> We just returned to Pozos from Chapel Hill NC after annual friends/family tour.
> We decided to take the low route(85 to Montgomery, then down to Mobile to pick up 10 to Houston. Met friends there and caravanned to Harlingen TX where we crossed the border at Los Indios and returned via Ciudad Victoria and San Luis Potosi. We decided on low route versus 40 to Little Rock because of uncertain weather. Good choice. Although a pretty tough rain around Baton Rouge, a lot better than snow further north.
> Made it back for great New Year's eve party.
> 
> Have a great trip!


I just returned from Boulder, CO after holidays with one of my kids and family. Overnight Greyhound from Denver to El Paso. Not a very pleasant bus or bus stations, but okay. Then luxury Omnibus from Ciudad Juarez to Guadalajara. Total cost about $200 (with a senior discount in Mexico). The Mexico bus was pretty empty on New Years's eve.


----------



## conklinwh

TundraGreen said:


> I just returned from Boulder, CO after holidays with one of my kids and family. Overnight Greyhound from Denver to El Paso. Not a very pleasant bus or bus stations, but okay. Then luxury Omnibus from Ciudad Juarez to Guadalajara. Total cost about $200 (with a senior discount in Mexico). The Mexico bus was pretty empty on New Years's eve.


We may get to that point but so far we have a fully packed SUV and a roof carrier so planes or buses not an option. I lot of what we bring has to do with my wife's painting as there are big art shows in the US in the fall and the savings would pay for multiple trips.

I'm also into driving as really enjoy it.


----------



## Longford

FHBOY said:


> And I will stop at the first TelCel I see, just need that security blanket I've gotten so used to.


A tip, which I believe is accurate (from my own experience) and which has a financial impact ... if you plan to use the cellphone regularly when living at Lake Chapala. Your telephone will be assigned a number for the region in which it is purchased. When, after arriving at your destination, you use the telephone you will be paying a higher per minute rate for calls because of that out of region purchase. Ask the TelCel sales representative about the process of deactivating your newly-assigned number and getting a new, local Chapala-area, number. The cost of doing that will likely be less than the peso-equivalent of US$20. Don't load-up on minutes when you purchase the telephone after crossing the border. Accept whatever is offered with the model of telephone you purchase.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Longford said:


> A tip, which I believe is accurate (from my own experience) and which has a financial impact ... if you plan to use the cellphone regularly when living at Lake Chapala. Your telephone will be assigned a number for the region in which it is purchased. When, after arriving at your destination, you use the telephone you will be paying a higher per minute rate for calls because of that out of region purchase. Ask the TelCel sales representative about the process of deactivating your newly-assigned number and getting a new, local Chapala-area, number. The cost of doing that will likely be less than the peso-equivalent of US$20. Don't load-up on minutes when you purchase the telephone after crossing the border. Accept whatever is offered with the model of telephone you purchase.


Good point. I was going to say the exact same thing but went out in a hurry that day. In other words he can also chose a nice phone instead of a $300.00 peso starter throw-a-way... recently they went down from $100 peso included saldo to only $50.00. Alan


----------



## TundraGreen

conklinwh said:


> We may get to that point but so far we have a fully packed SUV and a roof carrier so planes or buses not an option. I lot of what we bring has to do with my wife's painting as there are big art shows in the US in the fall and the savings would pay for multiple trips.
> 
> I'm also into driving as really enjoy it.


I really like driving as well but don't do it much anymore, mostly rental cars in the US where the public transit options don't exist. For one person, it is hard to compete with the buses on expenses. For larger groups, driving can be competitive.

The desert in northern Chihuahua is beautiful. It starts out extremely dry, then as you come south, it gradually gets a little more moisture, enough to support sage brush. It looks a lot like the countryside in Utah and Nevada which has always been my favorite part of the US for road trips.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> Good point. I was going to say the exact same thing but went out in a hurry that day. In other words he can also chose a nice phone instead of a $300.00 peso starter throw-a-way... recently they went down from $100 peso included saldo to only $50.00. Alan


Why do you refer to a 300-peso cell phone as a "throw-away"? That's what I paid for mine over 5 years ago. I still have it and use it, and it has served me just fine.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> Why do you refer to a 300-peso cell phone as a "throw-away"? That's what I paid for mine over 5 years ago. I still have it and use it, and it has served me just fine.


I have 2 Telcel $300.00 peso cel phones [Mexicali # and SLP #]. Under pressure from my wife´s 20 nieces and nephews I have upgraded one of them to one with a camera. LOL. I guess that was my own fault.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> I have 2 Telcel $300.00 peso cel phones [Mexicali # and SLP #]. Under pressure from my wife´s 20 nieces and nephews I have upgraded one of them to one with a camera. LOL. I guess that was my own fault.


So you haven't thrown them away after all. I myself prefer to take pictures with a "real" camera, but, then, I'm a bit of a shutterbug. Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## FHBOY

Wouldn't you know? Tomorrow the movers are coming and on Friday -800-Got-Junk, there is still stuff to do, and I have a low grade infection near my lung that makes breathing difficult at best. So, SWMBO has got the burden of the move (she isn't too happy about that). So, for the next 10 days - antibiotics. THe sorst thing is the lack of breath to carry and tote, to help.

So tonight our sons and DIL will come over to help SWMBO. We are still calculating out 7 x 7 x 4 moving lift and I think we'll make it.

We are only two days away from our departure on Saturday morning, the whole experience is still esoteric: we will be leaving this house we've lived in for 20 years and we are never coming back to it. 

On NYE we went out for a Julia Child inspired dinner (BUTTER!) near where my business was located and, again, I realized I will never be going there again...a place I traveled to every day!

Weather on the I-40 route looks OK, not very warm, highs in the low-mid 40's and maybe a bit of rain, but other than that, no reason to go south to I-10.

We have printed out Edgees post about the cats - :clap2: it is priceless and thank you, Ed, for it. The truth will out. 

So, one (or two) days more! It is almost unbelievable.


----------



## mickisue1

Feel better, FHBoy!

The wonders of stress on our immune systems, eh?


----------



## terrybahena

Excited for you FH Boy. Feel better soon. Ha ha you are in for changes youdidn't think of and we didn't tell you- cause we ain't you and so don't know what those tiny twinges will be. When I first read your post here I thought it said .."never coming back"...and I was going to never say never- but I just reread and see it says never coming back to that house...that I can understand. 

Anyway just wanted to wish you a great trip and a great life! ENJOY
Terry


----------



## edgeee

I'm stunned! Thank you FHBOY.
If it makes your cats happy, mine (ha ha) should be ecstatic - they just don't know it.
I've told them repeatedly how lucky they are but all they do is yawn.
Well, they also eat, sleep, s#1! and whine, but they do that anyway, all the time.

Just think, all i had to do to be widely accepted was to write about cats!
I actually have some cat pieces from times gone by.
Does anyone want a thread about cats?

Sorry - forget i asked. I'll test the waters in the junkyard.
Good luck, hang in there, and remember, you can't lose if you refuse to quit.
That last part probably isn't needed, but i always include it to inspire people like me.

If you choose to take the route through Charlotte NC, you will drive right by me.
If you take I-85 south to reach I-10, honk when you pass exit 58, Concord, NC.
And if you want a couple extra cats to take with you, take the exit and call me.

(Edit: By the way, i'm not in the phone book.)


----------



## FHBOY

edgeee said:


> I'm stunned! Thank you FHBOY.
> If it makes your cats happy, mine (ha ha) should be ecstatic - they just don't know it.
> I've told them repeatedly how lucky they are but all they do is yawn.
> Well, they also eat, sleep, s#1! and whine, but they do that anyway, all the time.
> 
> Just think, all i had to do to be widely accepted was to write about cats!
> I actually have some cat pieces from times gone by.
> Does anyone want a thread about cats?
> 
> Sorry - forget i asked. I'll test the waters in the junkyard.
> Good luck, hang in there, and remember, you can't lose if you refuse to quit.
> That last part probably isn't needed, but i always include it to inspire people like me.
> 
> If you choose to take the route through Charlotte NC, you will drive right by me.
> If you take I-85 south to reach I-10, honk when you pass exit 58, Concord, NC.
> And if you want a couple extra cats to take with you, take the exit and call me.
> 
> (Edit: By the way, i'm not in the phone book.)


Nope, we're taking 81 to 40, thru Memphis/Nashville to outside Dallas, so we won;t being going anywhere near NC and because of the kitties it all driving and sleeping - not time for leisure. Their majesties get first dibs on consideration, a consideration they don't afford me! But ya gotta love em: Foofie, Archie, Margaret Elizabeth and Josephine.

G'nite group - tomorrow's another day.


----------



## MonarchSalt

Hope you feel better! maybe your doctor would be understanding to your situation and give an antibiotic shot? I just went through the same thing and asked for a 5 day round rather than 10 day and my dr did even better and gave the shot right in his office..."rocephin"... Helped me soooo much!


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> Feel better, FHBoy!
> 
> The wonders of stress on our immune systems, eh?


I believe you spent some time in Canada with health care. I can't remember how long but it must have been longer than you thought, eh?? 

(Just couldn't resist.)


----------



## AlanMexicali

Detailman said:


> I believe you spent some time in Canada with health care. I can't remember how long but it must have been longer than you thought, eh??
> 
> (Just couldn't resist.)


It only took me 3 years to drop "eh" from my vocabulary when I immigrated to the US because of all the teasing I recieved!


----------



## mickisue1

Detailman said:


> I believe you spent some time in Canada with health care. I can't remember how long but it must have been longer than you thought, eh??
> 
> (Just couldn't resist.)


No, but I've always lived in a state that borders Canada--born in upstate NY, lived in MN since I was two. 

And everyone knows that MN is just another name for South Canada.


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> No, but I've always lived in a state that borders Canada--born in upstate NY, lived in MN since I was two.
> 
> And everyone knows that MN is just another name for South Canada.


Sorry, but I didn't know that. Guess I'm not "everyone."

But again, it was it was said in fun. Despite being a fairly serious person I think we need a bit more of humour in our lives. 

PS- Have a safe trip FHBoy.


----------



## Detailman

AlanMexicali said:


> It only took me 3 years to drop "eh" from my vocabulary when I immigrated to the US because of all the teasing I recieved!
> 
> The Great White North : How to Get a Mouse in a Beer Bottle - YouTube


Where in Canada were you from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mickisue1

Detailman said:


> Sorry, but I didn't know that. Guess I'm not "everyone."
> 
> But again, it was it was said in fun. Despite being a fairly serious person I think we need a bit more of humour in our lives.
> 
> PS- Have a safe trip FHBoy.


I was teasing, Detailman. Snark and overstatement for effect are the prime humor methods in my family.


----------



## edgeee

AlanMexicali said:


> It only took me 3 years to drop "eh" from my vocabulary *when I immigrated to the US because of all the teasing I recieved*!


You mean the Canadian kids teased you? What a bunch of hosers, eh?
In Mexico they only have Joses, _si_?

(edit: just loved SCTV)


----------



## conklinwh

FHBOY said:


> Nope, we're taking 81 to 40, thru Memphis/Nashville to outside Dallas, so we won;t being going anywhere near NC and because of the kitties it all driving and sleeping - not time for leisure. Their majesties get first dibs on consideration, a consideration they don't afford me! But ya gotta love em: Foofie, Archie, Margaret Elizabeth and Josephine.
> 
> G'nite group - tomorrow's another day.


Actually, expect you will take I81 to just east of Knoxville where you pickup I40 west. You will probably take this to Little Rock where you pick up I30 to Texarkana & Dallas. Then I expect I35 through Austin, San Antonio to Laredo.

Good driving!


----------



## edgeee

*Day One . . .*



conklinwh said:


> Actually, expect you will take I81 to just east of Knoxville where you pickup I40 west. You will probably take this to Little Rock where you pick up I30 to Texarkana & Dallas. Then I expect I35 through Austin, San Antonio to Laredo.
> 
> Good driving!


I ditto that, looks like the natural way to do it.
There is no real need to post this, but it's Saturday and i'm wondering where the wandering has taken our friend(s) so far.
I know, i need to get a life, but until i hear from F. again i'm gonna be a basket case.

I guess it's because i did something similar, and it was NOT pretty, but he's faced with a tougher task than i attempted. 
Or maybe his furry four are very peaceful and the big challenge is just the driving; i hope so. 
Believe me, that by itself is a chore. It was ok for me because i love driving, but i could tell that age is creeping up on me, and it was more like work than it used to be. 

Maybe it's just me, but part of my mind keeps prodding me to imagine their predicament at the moment, and everything i think of is right out of an Albert Brooks movie.

Well, it could be worse; i wouldn't wish a Mel Brooks movie on anyone.


----------



## conklinwh

Depending on when they got away, they could probably stop between Knoxville & Memphis with Nashville somewhat likely. Guess if really pushed it could be Little Rock.
When we go that route we try to drive Pozos to Corpus Christi or San Antonio depending on crossing. Then go to Memphis the next day.
Going to Mexico a little more complex as I'd want to get to the border in Laredo for reasonably early crossing. If they stayed Knoxville or Nashville, this probably Dallas and then Laredo. If they pushed to Memphis/Little Rock, they could do Austin or even San Antonio. If the latter and an early push for the 3 hours to the border at say Columbia, they could still make SLP or at least Matehuala.
Lot of speculation, I know!


----------



## FHBOY

*And There Was Evening and Morning...*

...the First Day:
There is really nothing interesting about the first leg of the trip. We went out to dinner with the kids on Friday night, as usual, except it was for the last time in a long time. Came home, and tried to sleep...not a real great experience. We packed the car, using every hidey hole we could find, before dinner. Said goodbyes, yada yada yada,

Saturday morning we herded the cats into their big wire crate and put them in the way back, one cried for a while but after about 40 minutes they all just settled in, enjoyed the warm sunshine and we didn't hear from them until we arrived in Bristol, VA.

There is nothing adventurous about driving the interstates, it is really down right boring. The car, fully loaded, packed to the roof and beyond was getting about 22.6 MPG, not bad, but not great, but then, as they say in Mexico, what can you do about it?

Like I say, nothing unusual - we ate at a chain called O Charley's, good chain food, I guess. One thing I did observe here in Bristol, we USAer are really, really overweight and down right fat, and we just keep eating. I saw whole family's of fat people just chowing down on nachos, fries, big steaks, rolls desserts....holy cow no wonder it is a contributing factor to the health care mess. But, whoa, what an observation. Shouldn't be surprised though, I saw some of that at WDW but thee it was not as...how shall we say?...pronounced.

Today is Sunday - we'll se trout in about an hour (8:00) and maybe the trip won't be as boring. Yeah, I know, nice scenery, great mountains, blah, blah, blah...still and all this is just s trip to get from Point A to Point B - I shouldn't expect excitement. When we are settled and start a new life, those will be the exploring car trips.

So, it is sub 40 degrees, gotta get my some go into my giddyap and eat a "healthy" breakfast as supplied by La Quinta, that comes with the room.

Have a great day, hope I can find my way to the keyboard tonight, instead of when we are trying to move out!

Weather: partly sunny...disposition gettin' a lot better!


----------



## DebbieT11

Safe travels!!


----------



## mickisue1

Good travels, FHBoy!


----------



## TundraGreen

DebbieT11 said:


> Safe travels!!


Ditto


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Weather: partly sunny...disposition gettin' a lot better!


That augers well for the rest of your trip!


----------



## FHBOY

*And There Was Evening and Morning...*

...a second day.

Again nothing eventful. The kitties were uncomfortable in our room last night. I figure that there had been another pet owner there and the scent hadn't left. But we made it through the night and got on our way around 8:00 EST this morning.

Tonight we are in East Memphis right off I-40. The kitties like this room better. Our older son told us about a BBQ place called Corkey's so we gave it a try, He was right. The place was great = it is a neighborhood joint, so people like us are definitely in the minority. It is worth the short drive. Hope I can make it across the border with the two bottles of BBQ sauce we bought. Fabulous!

It was very foggy this morning coming out of Bristol VA. Burned off by about noon, and we climbed the eastern Appalachian (s) when we got to the top it got different, the snow remnants disappeared and the western slope was nicer. Mileage went down a bit, to 21.8 MPG at an average speed of 63 mph. Gas for price comparison is about $3.20/gal for regular (it is even cheaper in memphis -$3.14/gal).

Seems that we share the driving. I do the most, but after noon time SWMBO takes over for about two hours, while I nap, and then I finish the day. Works for us.

So - if there is something interesting tomorrow, I'll write about it. Come to think of it, there was nothing interesting today and I still wrote.

Still unbelievable - by Thursday night we'll be in our new home!!!!


----------



## mickisue1

Keep writing. What seems uninteresting right now will be more interesting in retrospect, as you look back on your journey.

Besides, we're all traveling with you vicariously, you know.


----------



## Longford

mickisue1 said:


> Keep writing ... we're all traveling with you vicariously, you know.


Yes. Absolutely. :ranger:


----------



## conklinwh

FHBoy, good updates. You are a little behind where I would have thought but only about 3 hours. With your arrival target of Thursday, seems like Monday/Tuesday night in US and Wednesday night in Mexico. Since expect Tuesday night in Laredo, expect Monday night around Dallas unless you push on to Austin or in-between. Pretty boring Memphis to Laredo but can be traffic, especially Austin unless you have a TX Tag and take the bypass but all in all two pretty easy days.
BTW, my daughter lives in Memphis and a lot of great BBQ. I've found that about everybody there has a favorite but all that I've been to are good. Tough on my daughter as a vegetarian!


----------



## redraidermty

FHBOY said:


> ...a second day.
> 
> Again nothing eventful. The kitties were uncomfortable in our room last night. I figure that there had been another pet owner there and the scent hadn't left. But we made it through the night and got on our way around 8:00 EST this morning.
> 
> Tonight we are in East Memphis right off I-40. The kitties like this room better. Our older son told us about a BBQ place called Corkey's so we gave it a try, He was right. The place was great = it is a neighborhood joint, so people like us are definitely in the minority. It is worth the short drive. Hope I can make it across the border with the two bottles of BBQ sauce we bought. Fabulous!
> 
> It was very foggy this morning coming out of Bristol VA. Burned off by about noon, and we climbed the eastern Appalachian (s) when we got to the top it got different, the snow remnants disappeared and the western slope was nicer. Mileage went down a bit, to 21.8 MPG at an average speed of 63 mph. Gas for price comparison is about $3.20/gal for regular (it is even cheaper in memphis -$3.14/gal).
> 
> Seems that we share the driving. I do the most, but after noon time SWMBO takes over for about two hours, while I nap, and then I finish the day. Works for us.
> 
> So - if there is something interesting tomorrow, I'll write about it. Come to think of it, there was nothing interesting today and I still wrote.
> 
> Still unbelievable - by Thursday night we'll be in our new home!!!!



I was in Memphis 10 days ago and gas was cheaper, ~$3.01. Coming back we came down I-40 to I-35 and made it to Laredo in about 12 hours the following morning we crossed the border very early (as soon as the sun was up) and there was no line or people waiting it was very smooth to get the permits too. At the second check point they didnt even stopped to check out permits they just waved us through. It's worth to mention that we had our 2 dogs with us and since we got a green light at the border they didnt bother to check the paperwork.
Hope everything is going smoothly.


----------



## conklinwh

redraidermty said:


> I was in Memphis 10 days ago and gas was cheaper, ~$3.01. Coming back we came down I-40 to I-35 and made it to Laredo in about 12 hours the following morning we crossed the border very early (as soon as the sun was up) and there was no line or people waiting it was very smooth to get the permits too. At the second check point they didnt even stopped to check out permits they just waved us through. It's worth to mention that we had our 2 dogs with us and since we got a green light at the border they didnt bother to check the paperwork.
> Hope everything is going smoothly.


You can certainly do Memphis to Laredo in about 12 hours, traffic willing. Based on their current rate, seems like 6-7hrs more like it which is why I thought intermediate stop in Dallas given their Thursday arrival date.

We took the low road back last week as about 100mi less than 40 to Memphis. Took 85 through Charlotte & Atlanta to Montgomery the 1st day. Then down to Mobile and 10/12 to Houston the 2nd day. Short drop the 3rd day on 59/77 to Harlingen as can get paperwork the day before at Los Indios and cross very early as immigration at Los Indios doesn't open till 9AM. I know, not quite legal.

BTW, lowest prices we got for gasoline was $2.99 in both SC & TX.


----------



## FHBOY

*And There Was Evening and Morning...*

...a third day.

Here we are in Hillsboro TX, which I found out is 50 miles south of Dallas. It was like the bad ending to a really dumb play. We get into the Dallas area, figure we are finally done and ZAP - you've got 50 more miles. As you may have perceived we are not road warriors. I find interstate driving a bore and mind numbing and SWMBO? Fugeddaboutit! She doesn't get carsick, but sick of cars. Especially ones that are packed to the seams, with every hidey hole filled with stuff and the four kitties in their cage in the way back.

We passed a few interesting billboards along the way. The first read, "I know everything-God". Really? If You know everything, how did You invent a platypus? The next one, well I'm glad SWMBO and I got married 40 years ago because it could have proved very bad after yesterday's 8+ hours on the road read, "Buy a diamond, get a free shotgun." And yes it was serious. Like I say, I am so glad we got married in the early 70's. A third that caught my eye in TX read: We Customize AR15s from $695. Nice thought, USA flag background...chilling. And the last one of note was on the way from Texarkana to Dallas which had a beautiful girl pointing a handgun out at the road saying "we Know How To Protect You." Gee, I wonder who the target (pun intended) audience was for that?

OK, so we found out that we are not road warriors. Long distance driving is not for us. I do not understand RVers, not that I have to, and what it is about the Interstate roads that is so fascinating. Maybe it is just we were brought up in the Bos-Wash corridor and long distance driving was not inbred into us.

We started out from Memphis with frost on the car...frost? This is the darn South, there isn't supposed to be frost! I will admit, leaving Memphis on that I-40 bridge and crossing the Mississippi and the pyramid on the right was GREAT! I never thought I'd see the River and I was moved, I will never forget it, the Mud Island bridge from the Grisham movies, it was a great sight. Then we got into very flat AR, can't say much about that, but flat, flat, flat.

Did you ever try to find "good healthy" food on the road? Are we determined to make ourselves fat. Look, I know I can get a salad at Wendy's, but there was nowhere to stop to get a nice tuna sandwich, if you can't find a Subway. So, yep, burgers, fries and crap.

The car averaged 22.6 mpg at an average speed of 62 mph, not that bad.

We are starting out today for the short leg to Laredo, only about 6 hours.

I know I have a lot more in my head to write, but the TV is on here in the room and I seem to be unable to concentrate on being erudite. I do think we may have to rethink our Mexico legs and if the Laredo to SLP leg goes longer than 6 hours, after the border crossing, we may take the a more direct route and stop along the way at Las Palmas. When I can think again, I'm going to look into it.

The excitement of the new life is a bit submerged in the extreme fatigue and boredom of traveling. All I can think about is today on the road, tomorrow on the road and Thursday on the road. I know it will be over, but in the middle of the forest, it is hard to see the trees.

On Friday morning, we will be having a new tradition, breakfast with RVG and Lady RVG at Delicias in Chapala, waking up and knowing there is no place to travel to and that we are home. I suppose that is what we talk about when we talk about having goals...

Maybe at my next stop, I can find the time and concentration to write more and better. We are so positive about the goal that the inconvenience of obtaining it is worth it. We have a little sign that hangs in our kitchen: In order to have Rainbows, you've got to put up with the Rain." Speaking of rain, we may run into some today.

Look, dear followers, your author is losing all concentration, so it is time to sign off, reload the Volvo and hit the road.

Get back at ya from Laredo. If anyone has any ideas and tips for crossing the border, we'd appreciate them.


----------



## conklinwh

Good update, sort of thought that your stopping point would be Dallas+/-. With only 6 or so hours driving, hopefully you didn't get away too early and hit Austin commute as I find that the biggest time risk.
You really should be able to do SLP in 6 hrs or so after leaving immigration in Nuevo Laredo.
Have you tracked sort of how the process works after crossing the bridge and then taking the bypass to 85 south?
You will learn to love cuotas on that route. If you can get gas in Laredo close to $3/gallon, fill up there. I'd then fillip at the rest stop just past the tollbooth on the Nuevo Laredo/Monterrey cuota. My next fillip would be the plaza between the north/south lanes on Hwy 59 at San Pedro. You can then make it to SLP.


----------



## Longford

FHBOY said:


> The excitement of the new life is a bit submerged in the extreme fatigue and boredom of traveling. All I can think about is today on the road, tomorrow on the road and Thursday on the road. I know it will be over, but in the middle of the forest, it is hard to see the trees.


What's the rush? Are you competing in "The Great Race" television contest? Maybe you should take a day-off from driving which would likely lessen the stress level. Your new "home" will be there, when you get there.


----------



## conklinwh

Longford said:


> What's the rush? Are you competing in "The Great Race" television contest? Maybe you should take a day-off from driving which would likely lessen the stress level. Your new "home" will be there, when you get there.


Not sure about FHBoy but if I had been into this for as many months as he has, a packed car with 4 cats, a wife not too keen on long distance driving and a breakfast appointment Friday with RVGringo, I'd want to keep plowing ahead. If I took a day off, I'd be on pins and needles wanting to restart and get there. Now if side trip were a week in Maui with somebody watching the car & cats, a different story.


----------



## mickisue1

I've not been a road warrior, per se, as most of my business travel required flying. OTOH, it also required, frequently, up to a 200 mile drive from the airport to the (usually) small town home healthcare agency where I was training. I learned to love finding the offbeat, even on interstates, and the small places that still exist with real food instead of fast.

Five days on the road is a lot for anyone. But look for the beauty in it, even the mundane, and the time will go better. 

My guess is that part of the boredom is a combination of being at the tail end of an illness, combined with the incredible stressor of uprooting one's life, even for a long wished for new one.

We humans are odd creatures. Sometimes, when we are overwhelmed with stimuli (especially when much of it is internal) we tune out the interesting, so we don't further overwhelm our senses.


----------



## redraidermty

Glad y'all having a good trip so far. Like you say it is quite a sight crossing the Hernando DeSoto bridge and see the mighty Mississippi river. The river is quite low right now but trust me, when you see it at full glory is breathtaking. As I mention before we stayed in Laredo and crossed the border really early with no trouble. Quick question, which bridge are you planning on crossing through? I particularly like bridge number one (seems less crowded) and you can immediately take a right and that street will take you to the road you need to be on. I have no experience on bridge two, it might be easier, anyone knows?
From Laredo we stayed in Monterrey for a couple of days. I would think 7 and a half hours from N. Laredo to SLP may be a long stretch but manageable. There is a new toll road from Villa de Arriaga to Lagos de Moreno, we took it and it's really nice the only thing I didnt like it was getting there from SLP there are two options and I wouldnt recomment taking hwy 80 though more direct is also more difficult to drive. 
Good luck!


----------



## RVGRINGO

We, and the rest of our geriatric friends will be at Delicias on Friday morning, looking forward to seeing your smiles of relief at being in Chapala. 
Hasta pronto.


----------



## Ken Wood

redraidermty said:


> Glad y'all having a good trip so far. Like you say it is quite a sight crossing the Hernando DeSoto bridge and see the mighty Mississippi river. The river is quite low right now but trust me, when you see it at full glory is breathtaking. As I mention before we stayed in Laredo and crossed the border really early with no trouble. Quick question, which bridge are you planning on crossing through? I particularly like bridge number one (seems less crowded) and you can immediately take a right and that street will take you to the road you need to be on. I have no experience on bridge two, it might be easier, anyone knows?
> From Laredo we stayed in Monterrey for a couple of days. I would think 7 and a half hours from N. Laredo to SLP may be a long stretch but manageable. There is a new toll road from Villa de Arriaga to Lagos de Moreno, we took it and it's really nice the only thing I didnt like it was getting there from SLP there are two options and I wouldnt recomment taking hwy 80 though more direct is also more difficult to drive.
> Good luck!


I like this take on the Laredo crossing. We cross several times yearly here, and always use what I refer to as the downtown bridges. I find very little difference in them. # 2 has more bus traffic, but the bus lane is separate from the lane for smaller vehicles so they are not really a consideration. I've never crossed at Columbia, and do not plan to. In my mind, a good crossing depends greatly on your good fortune at the red light/green light station. While a red light is not the end of the world, it can turn a quick exit out of Nuevo Laredo into a stressful, slow one, especially if the vehicle is fully loaded. The 20K checkpoint can be a potential hold point in this leg of the journey, as it is another one of the "Person behind the desk" situations. 

I also like your time estimate from NL to SLP. I suspect that most travelers, except for the real pushers, will clock at least 7 hours, especially if there is a nice, relaxing break for lunch and to give the kitties a little R & R. I like to think that the stress of such a drive can be mitigated by such stops, even though arrival time might be pushed back a bit.


----------



## FHBOY

*We Are Here!*

WE ARE IN MEXICO at the beautiful Las Palmas in Matehuala. I´d like to tell you all the horrifying stories about crossing the border, but there were none, we paid the $3 toll, got a green light at the other end, got lost in Nuevo Laredo, got to the Customs Checkpoint, got waved through with a green light. NO one asked us for anything...nothing, nada. And somewhere south of Nuevo Laredo, the sun came out, the land was beautiful and part of me began to enjoy this ordeal. And it is an ordeal...it is no fun. Tomorrow is the long leg, again, to Ajijic. SWMBO is in our room asleep, as will I soon be. The wireless to our room doesn´t work so I am using a public computer in the lobby, hence the brevity.

When we get settled in out new home, I will attempt to fill in a lot of the things I saw, thought and felt, but right now, please excuse me, I need a nap.

Yes, all the kitties made it, but the oldest one, the 18 year old, is a bit worse for wear. We will continue to pray for her good health.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> WE ARE IN MEXICO at the beautiful Las Palmas in Matehuala. I´d like to tell you all the horrifying stories about crossing the border, but there were none, we paid the $3 toll, got a green light at the other end, got lost in Nuevo Laredo, got to the Customs Checkpoint, got waved through with a green light. NO one asked us for anything...nothing, nada. And somewhere south of Nuevo Laredo, the sun came out, the land was beautiful and part of me began to enjoy this ordeal. And it is an ordeal...it is no fun. Tomorrow is the long leg, again, to Ajijic. SWMBO is in our room asleep, as will I soon be. The wireless to our room doesn´t work so I am using a public computer in the lobby, hence the brevity.
> 
> When we get settled in out new home, I will attempt to fill in a lot of the things I saw, thought and felt, but right now, please excuse me, I need a nap.
> 
> Yes, all the kitties made it, but the oldest one, the 18 year old, is a bit worse for wear. We will continue to pray for her good health.


Welcome to Mexico! Enjoy your nap - you certainly deserve one.


----------



## redraidermty

FHBOY said:


> WE ARE IN MEXICO at the beautiful Las Palmas in Matehuala. I´d like to tell you all the horrifying stories about crossing the border, but there were none, we paid the $3 toll, got a green light at the other end, got lost in Nuevo Laredo, got to the Customs Checkpoint, got waved through with a green light. NO one asked us for anything...nothing, nada. And somewhere south of Nuevo Laredo, the sun came out, the land was beautiful and part of me began to enjoy this ordeal. And it is an ordeal...it is no fun. Tomorrow is the long leg, again, to Ajijic. SWMBO is in our room asleep, as will I soon be. The wireless to our room doesn´t work so I am using a public computer in the lobby, hence the brevity.
> 
> When we get settled in out new home, I will attempt to fill in a lot of the things I saw, thought and felt, but right now, please excuse me, I need a nap.
> 
> Yes, all the kitties made it, but the oldest one, the 18 year old, is a bit worse for wear. We will continue to pray for her good health.



Welcome to Mexico!
Good luck on your last leg. Looking forward to read all about it.


----------



## Longford

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

:welcome:

*Bienvenido a México!!! *



FHBOY said:


> I´d like to tell you all the horrifying stories about crossing the border, but there were none, we paid the $3 toll, got a green light at the other end, got lost in Nuevo Laredo, got to the Customs Checkpoint, got waved through with a green light. NO one asked us for anything...nothing, nada.


Ahhhh ... the great unknown in Mexico. What will happen? When will it happen? Will it ever happen?

Some people hit 'red lights' every step of the way. And others, such as you, sail through. Congratulations! What a nice start to your new life.


----------



## makaloco

Bravo! :clap2:
I hope the rest of your trip goes well, and that your elderly kitty (and friends) will settle in fine in the new home. My two were 15-1/2 and 16-1/2 when we moved, and they were very happy here once they "slept off" the long journey.


----------



## chicois8

Your nap is officially now a siesta...


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> WE ARE IN MEXICO at the beautiful Las Palmas in Matehuala. I´d like to tell you all the horrifying stories about crossing the border, but there were none, we paid the $3 toll, got a green light at the other end, got lost in Nuevo Laredo, got to the Customs Checkpoint, got waved through with a green light. NO one asked us for anything...nothing, nada. And somewhere south of Nuevo Laredo, the sun came out, the land was beautiful and part of me began to enjoy this ordeal. And it is an ordeal...it is no fun. Tomorrow is the long leg, again, to Ajijic. SWMBO is in our room asleep, as will I soon be. The wireless to our room doesn´t work so I am using a public computer in the lobby, hence the brevity.
> 
> When we get settled in out new home, I will attempt to fill in a lot of the things I saw, thought and felt, but right now, please excuse me, I need a nap.
> 
> Yes, all the kitties made it, but the oldest one, the 18 year old, is a bit worse for wear. We will continue to pray for her good health.


You made it across the border! WHHHOOOOOT,


----------



## FHBOY

*And There Wass Evening and Morning...*

..the sixth day.

So, we arrived in Ajijic about 5:00 pm. There are some things, it seems, that people don't tell you about a journey such as ours. Maybe for good reason. I thought the roads from NL to Matehuala were very good, in general, easy to drive, the cuartos are amazing, and 110 kph isn't bad. But what they don't tell you is the leg from Matehuala to GDL is a nightmare. OK, maybe my vision was clouded from the one hour dead stop backup on, was it 59D, for the jack knifed trailer truck that blocked the road. Or maybe it was not filling up before we hit the desert on MX 80, and praying our way to the next Pemex. Good tip: if you even think you're going to travel far, fill 'er up even if you're only a 1/4 tank down, those vultures looked hungry.

Oh and BTW, the designation highway is a misnomer. It was a two lane blacktop with more ruts and holes in it. And the driving...well, it was stressful. Yes, once you hit 80D and get back on the cuarto, it is all nice and good, but no one ever told us that we'd have to go through towns even on the main highway, with cows and sheep and vendors, and crazy truck drivers who decide that it's OK to pull out into the road whenever they want. No one told Jill (our GPS mom) that the road she thought was there wasn't and the Guia Roji was not detailed as much as I would have liked.

And the cuartos are like driving the Connecticut Turnpike, stop every now and again to pay a toll, and the tolls are arbitrary, one is $114 pesos, the other $62 pesos. Oh, and yes, there is an electronic card, similar to an EZPass in the USA, that you can get. Maybe next time.

Let's not forget the slow pickup trucks, loaded with hay or the guys in the new silver Audis who think 110 kph is just a suggestion as they whiz by you. One nice thing I noticed was the truckers on the two lane. They do a great thing: if you want to pass them, they will flash their left blinker to tell you it is OK to go by. Once I figured that out, I loved it.

I can not speak too highly of Las Palmas in Matehuala, and would stay there again if I had to. Too bad we both crashed at 7:00 and did not wake up until 6:00 this morning, it was a beautiful place, the rooms were clean and neat and it was warm.

So, with a lot of bitching and moaning we are here, and it is unbelievable. It may not yet have hit me, I still think that two weeks from now we will have to pack up and go home, but this house will become home. Yes, it is weird.

SWMBO made it through today pretty well. The roads were such that she was too uncomfortable to drive, so I did it all and she worried, especially in the desert. It was a difficult day for her, she's gone upstairs to read in bed, and I soon will join her.

The kitties are all OK and like Ed said, they have not yet forgiven us for their ordeal. But, since we folded away the wire crate and stored it, I think they get the idea that they aren't traveling any longer.

What can I say? I am awestruck at the beauty I saw during the last two days. Flying over it you can't imagine it. The sun rise shining on the mountains in the west. The rays of light filtering through the clouds on the earth below, the color of the mountains, the way some of the trees (I don't know what they are) all bend to the west as if to catch the sunlight, the green fields (yes some are still green) in the valley, the snow on top of the mountains. And when it is clear, the vast blue sky and clean, clear air (except around GDL and a bit around SLP). The hugeness and vastness of this country must have stricken the people who came here.

I wax poetic sometimes.

So, tonight we had our traditional first meal at Le Jardin in the Plaza in Ajijic and tomorrow is the seventh day, so if I follow my Biblical parable, it is my day to rest for I see it is good.

Thank you all for following this trip. I would have like to make it a more comprehensive journal, but I underestimated what the driving takes out of me. Was it worth it? As of tonight, absolutely, we could not have had it any other way. We are where we believe we belong, and I have no regrets at the thought of it three years ago, the designating it as BHAG, and then spending the next two years with the help of you people doing the work and the research so I did not approach this with rose colored glasses. It was a process that has all come together. 

Now, I feel I have the beginnings of first hand experiential knowledge to do the same for others. If I have learned one thing it is that if you can think it, if you can imagine it you can do it...it may take time...it make take work and energy...but it can be done.

Once again, thanks to all of you for your support and patience in my ramblings on the trip. You have helped in more ways than you could possibly know.

Peace - and let's meet up IRL sometime! :clap2:

_PS: This quote (below) from Martin Buber had some relevance when I added it, but the real significance did not hit me until I finally arrived here, the secret destinations are personal and Buber hit it._


----------



## mickisue1

(Snuffle.)

So happy for you both.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> (Snuffle.)
> 
> So happy for you both.


Don't be sad, mickisue. Your day will come soon!


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> Don't be sad, mickisue. Your day will come soon!


Those were tears of vicarious joy, Isla. I also cry at greeting card commercials.

We Irish are known for having our bladders too close to our eyes.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> Those were tears of vicarious joy, Isla. I also cry at greeting card commercials.
> 
> We Irish are known for having our bladders too close to our eyes.


How sweet of you to be so happy for our good friend FHBOY.


----------



## AlanMexicali

FHBOY I was going to tell you about that stretch of 2 lane hwy. between the Mx 57 and Ojuelos but love it so much because I sit on the ETN bus all cozy on Sunday mornings scouting out the window for the herds of donkeys and horses the ejidos have there. There is nothing cuter than a baby burro following mom around. My wife won´t let me drive it anymore because I can´t keep my eyes on the road and occasional pothole. Good that you slide through Nuevo Laredo like the Shadow. Alan


----------



## TundraGreen

mickisue1 said:


> Those were tears of vicarious joy, Isla. I also cry at greeting card commercials.
> 
> We Irish are known for having our bladders too close to our eyes.


“When I makes tea I makes tea, as old mother Grogan said. And when I makes water I makes water.”
― James Joyce, Ulysses


----------



## FHBOY

mickisue1 said:


> (Snuffle.)
> 
> So happy for you both.


In the words of Dr. Frank-N-Furter : 
*
Don't dream it, be it.*

But he is wrong - you must dream it first then be it...and don't let go of it. 

Follow your dreams, they are you unfilled wishes and fulfill them.

FHBOY


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> In the words of Dr. Frank-N-Furter :
> *
> Don't dream it, be it.*
> 
> But he is wrong - you must dream it first then be it...and don't let go of it.
> 
> Follow your dreams, they are you unfilled wishes and fulfill them.
> 
> FHBOY


You're absolutely correct. I'm planning (yet to get a yay or nay from Husband) for us to make Patzcuaro the destination for our anniversary trip this summer. And doing preliminary things like having offspring winnow their belongings at our house, as well as starting the process myself.

Husband is 9 years younger, so we need to know that we'll have adequate income when we move permanently, or have him be able to work remotely. OR, find a job that he can do, perhaps for a multinational, in MX. He lived bilingually from the age of 2 to the age of 7, as his parents taught at a military dependents' school in Spain. I'm assuming the Spanish will come back quickly, when he learned it so young.

But this is YOUR celebration, FHBoy, and I'm sincerely happy for you and SHMBO. After all, if we can't rejoice in our friends' good fortune, what kind of friends are we?


----------



## johnmex

mickisue1 said:


> You're absolutely correct. I'm planning (yet to get a yay or nay from Husband) for us to make Patzcuaro the destination for our anniversary trip this summer. And doing preliminary things like having offspring winnow their belongings at our house, as well as starting the process myself.
> 
> Husband is 9 years younger, so we need to know that we'll have adequate income when we move permanently, or have him be able to work remotely. OR, find a job that he can do, perhaps for a multinational, in MX. He lived bilingually from the age of 2 to the age of 7, as his parents taught at a military dependents' school in Spain. I'm assuming the Spanish will come back quickly, when he learned it so young.
> 
> But this is YOUR celebration, FHBoy, and I'm sincerely happy for you and SHMBO. After all, if we can't rejoice in our friends' good fortune, what kind of friends are we?


What does "Husband" do for a living?


----------



## mickisue1

johnmex said:


> What does "Husband" do for a living?


He's a cost accountant for a non-profit.


----------



## Snoopy1Can

you guys are funny!


----------



## FHBOY

mickisue1 said:


> He's a cost accountant for a non-profit.


I can't add anything to what you've said. Patience in this adventure is the virtue. Just remember your BHAG rule: A Big Hairy Audacious Goal does not have to have a way to implement it immediately apparent - but BHAGs turn into obtainable goals, sometimes when you don't even know they are progressing. If you've a desk, post your BHAG in big letters (LIVE IN MEXICO) on the bulletin board - it sounds silly but it works.

We've all read that there are "working people" who live here and in the age of telecommuting, with Husband's skill set, it seem possible. Since he is also bilingual, he should be in demand by Mexican companies. You know he would need to be sponsored by one to be able to get a work permit.

Mickie - you have so many options (and a 9 years younger husband - you cradle robber you) your dream will be.

Does the NGO/Non-profit he works for have a Mexican counterpart?

Just some thoughts, worth what you paid for them, off the top of my head.

Peace


----------



## FHBOY

Snoopy1Can said:


> you guys are funny!


Yes, we are funny sometimes, but we are dead serious when giving opinions and advice. More important we are very civil and respectful of each other and welcoming. I hope you continue to follow the threads here and if your goal is to become an Expat here in Mexico, or elsewhere, you should find some good information.


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> I can't add anything to what you've said. Patience in this adventure is the virtue. Just remember your BHAG rule: A Big Hairy Audacious Goal does not have to have a way to implement it immediately apparent - but BHAGs turn into obtainable goals, sometimes when you don't even know they are progressing. If you've a desk, post your BHAG in big letters (LIVE IN MEXICO) on the bulletin board - it sounds silly but it works.
> 
> We've all read that there are "working people" who live here and in the age of telecommuting, with Husband's skill set, it seem possible. Since he is also bilingual, he should be in demand by Mexican companies. You know he would need to be sponsored by one to be able to get a work permit.
> 
> Mickie - you have so many options (and a 9 years younger husband - you cradle robber you) your dream will be.
> 
> Does the NGO/Non-profit he works for have a Mexican counterpart?
> 
> Just some thoughts, worth what you paid for them, off the top of my head.
> 
> Peace


I'm a big one for written goals--couldn't have gotten through the single mom years without them. His non-profit is international, so he certainly could ask...


----------



## edgeee

I've just been sitting back, enjoying the view, and relishing what you must be going through.
Now that you have a few days under your belt, how does it feel to be liberated?
And will you please keep us updated? 
The trip was one thing, but your experiences from this moment forward are an adventure i want to know more about.
You're a great conduit, so please never stop letting my desires flow through your veins and arteries. 
And keep your brain broadcasting, you have many devoted listeners.


----------



## Detailman

edgeee said:


> I've just been sitting back, enjoying the view, and relishing what you must be going through.
> Now that you have a few days under your belt, how does it feel to be liberated?
> And will you please keep us updated?
> The trip was one thing, but your experiences from this moment forward are an adventure i want to know more about.
> You're a great conduit, so please never stop letting my desires flow through your veins and arteries.
> And keep your brain broadcasting, you have many devoted listeners.


I second the motion. All in favour?


----------



## mickisue1

Detailman said:


> I second the motion. All in favour?


Aye!


----------



## FHBOY

*New Thread, (or is that Threat?)*

By popular demand (or just pity on a frustrated author) I will continue to post my Newbie Experiences on a new thread called "A Newbie In His Paradise". Thank you my faithful followers, I will remember all the Little People when I get my Pulitzer! Thank You, thank you, thank you


----------

